# Questo è quel che m'è successo ...



## Steven (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Questo è quel che m'è successo ...*

Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...

Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare... 
Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...

A settembre ho visto la foto di una ragazza/donna, mi è piaciuta e ho cominciato a chattare... scrivi scrivi scrivi, trovati nuovi stimoli, mi sono rimesso in forma, ho perso peso, mi sono iscritto in palestra, finalmente mi piaccio e via...usciamo a fine Ottobre la prima uscita...carina lei bella la serata... usciamo di nuovo...buona intesa.
Ci si rivede intesa al top, canoni di bellezza ampiamente rispettati, si parla di tutto e si è molto schietti e chiari, ci vediamo con l'idea di una cosa fugace ma si trasforma in una cosa travolgente almeno per me....penso a lei appena sveglio, durante la giornata e prima di dormire, mi piace insomma...

Le cose continuano, si esce una volta a settimana, organizziamo circa un mese prima la nostra serata speciale, il 4 gennaio è nostro!

Arriva il 4 Gennaio, serata caricata da un mese di preparazione fisica e mentale da parte d'entrambi, la serata speciale si trasforma in una notte fatta di baci carezze e amore incondizionato, un rapporto durato 5 ore, completo, con il desiderio di donarsi all'altro, il desiderio di vedere l'altro completamente spogliato, stare li e godersi il momento, la nostra intimità...

Rientro a casa alle 7 del mattino, non reggo la botta e ne parlo con mia madre, la sera ne parlo con la mia donna, ho fatto casino...

Ora... qualche giorno dopo, nonostante la mia ragazza m'abbia già perdonato, anche se non so come sia possibile, mi ritrovo a aver messo in pausa entrambe due le faccende, non so se sto facendo la cosa giusta prendendomi del tempo per me...
Sono immaturo? Perché con la mia donna non riesco a trovare il desiderio di far l'amore come con quest'altra? Forse non rispecchia completamente i mie canoni di bellezza? Parte del gioco secondo me l'han fatto gli odori, odori della pelle, del corpo, dell'intimità di una rispetto all'altra....devo guardare a queste cose? O sono tutte cose che spariranno col tempo?

che devo fare?

Grazie a tutti! Buon anno....


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

1-accendere un cero al Divino Amore perchè la tua ragazza ti ha perdonato
2-prendere atto che se a 28 anni la tua ragazza già non ti basta più forse è il caso di porsi delle domande
3-essere cosciente che non 6 tipo da tresche
4-essere onesto anche con te stesso,ammettendo che il pelo di figa ti tira più che la capacità di progettare una famiglia.  e che quindi sarebbe il caso non facessi perdere altro tempo alla tua ragazza
5-PisaMerda (non c'entra nulla,ma ci sta sempre bene)


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho capito. 
Mesi di chat, il 4 il rapporto, confessione quasi immediata, oggi è il 9 e sei già stato perdonato. 
Ora il tuo unico problema è costituito dai canoni di bellezza.
Però, incredibile.

​


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Questo è quel che m'è successo ...*



perplesso ha detto:


> 1-accendere un cero al Divino Amore perchè la tua ragazza ti ha perdonato
> 2-prendere atto che se a 28 anni la tua ragazza già non ti basta più forse è il caso di porsi delle domande
> 3-essere cosciente che non 6 tipo da tresche
> 4-essere onesto anche con te stesso,ammettendo che il pelo di figa ti tira più che la capacità di progettare una famiglia.  e che quindi sarebbe il caso non facessi perdere altro tempo alla tua ragazza
> 5-PisaMerda (non c'entra nulla,ma ci sta sempre bene)


Quoto. Prenditi tempo metti in stand by tutto. Non fare passi azzardati in nessuna direzione


----------



## devastata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Un consiglio preferirei darlo allo tua ragazza, mollalo fin che sei in tempo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


Ti sei innamorato di un'altra donna.
Ma certo che devi guardare quelle cose, cosa vuoi guardare? Come stira o ti fa da mangiare? 
La tua fidanzata non ti ha perdonato in seguito a profondo amore e riflessione, ma più probabilmente perchè ha investito su di te e sulla vostra casa e non riesce a capacitarsi ( vorrei ben vedere in pochi giorni) che possa esserci un'alternativa a voi.
Fai bene a staccarti da entrambe, ma i canoni di bellezza lasciali a Mediaset e ai tronisti.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto...:smile:

forse oltre ad aver trascurato te stesso hai trascurato anche lei...
Ti sei fatto in quattro per concludere un progetto di vita... Ed ora ti ritrovi 
con una donna che non conosci più da tempo...
Forse dico eh!


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Steven!

La tua storia sembra uno specchio fedele dei desideri dell'animo umano, colle sue imperfezioni e con la sua congenita difficoltà a semplificare i propri desideri all'interno di una coppia.
Gli specchi infatti proiettano un'immagine del tutto sbagliata della realtà che passa loro attraverso, e confondendo la destra con la sinistra, confondono anche il passato con il futuro.
Il passato è la serie delle azioni che ci ha condotti dove siamo adesso, mentre il futuro è quello che quando cambieranno i nostri segni e desideri oltre all'ambiente esterno.
Ma quando ti guardi è tutto alla rovescia!
Il passato diventa quello che avresti voluto fare adesso con le tue nuove aspirazioni per non trovarti nella stuazione in cui sei adesso ed il futuro è tutto quello che hai già fatto, cioè un innamoramento, due mani che si stringono e nuove promesse di vecchia eternità.
Ma gli specchi sono anche bugiardi, come i commercialisti e le previsioni meteorologiche, perchè più tu avvicini a loro e più diventi grande, enorme, e  finisci per occupare quel vetro falso fino alla cornice.
Cosicchè tu sembri un gigante e chi ti circonda non entra più in ciò che riesci a vedere.
E ciò che non si vede non ha importanza.
E passi da uno specchio all'altro, da quello di due metri del tuo armadio, a quello con sopra la birra preferita al bar a quello piccolo per farti la barba, che magari ha vinto proprio tua moglie con la raccolta punti del supermercato.
Già, una volta al supermercato c'erano i punti che servivano davvero a qualcosa, almeno con tremila bollini ti portavi a casa chessò un piatto per la frutta con su tre fragoline rosse oppure un coltellino da formaggio in silver plated, tutte cose utilissime insomma.
Invece vedete come siamo messi adesso: devi raccogliere lo stesso i tremila bollini, che stanno sulla tessera magnetica, così non devi neanche anestetizzarti la lingua ad attaccarli tutti la sera prima sulle ventisette schede necessarie, e loro ci risparmiano pure le spese per il materiale e poi...?
Poi t'accorgi che sul catalogo c'è scritto che devi aggiungere un piccolo contributo di 17,90 Euro per avere quelle due presine in silicone che tanto ti piacevano...
Ma pork..!?
Cioè, tremila punti, un punto ogni 2 Euro, fanno 6.000 euro di spesa!
Sono così tanti che hai dovuto far andare tua suocera a far la spesa travestita da te, perchè si sa le tessere sono rigorosamente nominali, per un anno intero, aggiungendo i suoi punti ai tuoi per riuscire ad arrivare alla quota... e poi?
Poi devi aggiungerci 17,90 Euro?!?
Ma dico io, da cinesi le stesse presine costano 50 centesimi l'una e loro le hanno anche più belle, ma chi te lo fa fare di impazzire dietro a 'sti bollini che oltretutto sul catalogo non c'è niente che ti interessa e lo devi pure pagare di più del suo prezzo?
E tutte le cose inutili che hai comprato solo perchè regalavano i punti doppi dove le mettiamo?
Gli omogeneizzati al salmone che spacciavi per paté alla tua famiglia, i succhi di frutta all'uva spina che nessuno voleva mai bere e la fesa di struzzo che hai dovuto dare al cane mentre tutti erano ancora a letto per tre domeniche a fila?
Beh, però i punti li dànno comunque, sarebbe un peccato non usarli per qualcosa, no?
Poi, sul prossimo catalogo c'è addirittura una stampante a getto d'inchiostro che costa solo 10000 punti più un modico contributo di 189.90 euro (cartucce escluse)!
E a chi non serve una stampante a getto d'inchiostro?
Uh, vero!
E tanto che ci importa delle cartucce: noi quelle stampanti lì le ricarichiamo!
Bravi, così perdete la garanzia e quando si rompe vi tocca pagare!
Insomma, comunque vada non se ne può uscire vincitori.

Lo stesso si può dire di te.

Ciao!


----------



## profumodispezie (9 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Sono immaturo? Perché con la mia donna non riesco a trovare il desiderio di far l'amore come con quest'altra? Forse non rispecchia completamente i mie canoni di bellezza?
> 
> che devo fare?
> 
> Grazie a tutti! Buon anno....


La mia impressione è che ti sei impegnato in un progetto nel quale non credevi fino in fondo e non sentivi tuo fino in fondo. Non riesci a trovare il desiderio perchè ormai la dai per scontata e ritieni che non ci sia più nulla da scoprire con lei: da quanto tempo non le chiedi che cosa le piace, anche a letto? I canoni di bellezza oltre a esistere solo per la moda e la televisione, non sono cose immutabili. Col tempo si cambia: si tende a ingrassare, qualche ruga compare...se vuoi una persona che rispetti in eterno i tuoi canoni di bellezza, fai prima a passare da un falegname prima e in un colorificio dopo dove acquistare cere protettive e antitarli. 
Detto questo, prenditi un pò di tempo. Mi dai l'impressione di una persona parecchio confusa, per cui ti consiglio di trovare uno psicologo che ti aiuti a capire che relazione c'è tra te e il progetto casa/famiglia/ragazza ufficiale - relazione tra te e l'altra; e dal momento che hai coinvolto anche i genitori capire la relazione tra te e i genitori. Devi però essere pronto a scoprire cose spiacevoli su di te.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ogni scelta che si rispetti, richiede del tempo. Nessuna scelta sporadica può sostituire una vita, ma se pensi di aver sbagliato in precedenza, è giusto che ti prendi una pausa e ti ritiri in luoghi e tempi dove nulla e nessuno può influire sulle decisioni che prenderai.

Avendo raggiunto la maggiore età e esperienza di vita su tutti i fronti, non puoi avvalerti di non aver saputo e/o voluto. Sei responsabile di te e degli altri che hai coinvolto nella tua vita. Non puoi scrollare le spalle e cambiare direzione senza sapere che il destino ti inseguirà in modo mirato. Le decisioni affrettate, sopratutto quelle fatte con il cervello del reparto sotto cintura, si pagano sempre con un prezzo elevato, dove alla fine resti solo e colpevole.

Il momento è giusto per riflettere su quello che hai e quel che vuoi, in confronto a quel che non hai e non vuoi. E' facile seguire le attrazioni magnetiche di uno piuttosto di qualcun altro, ma le deviazioni di rotta non potranno essere attribuite a un guasto di bussola.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


Semplice finire la casa...
E andarci ad abitare da solo.

Altrimenti occhio a ste notti 
Notte dopo notte

Ti mangerai fuori la casa.

Ma non capisco perchè a 28 anni ti sei confidato con tua madre...

Casso...
28 anni eh?

Mica che so tredici...

Infine quella con cui stai da 5 anni
la conosci

QUesta qui 
non la conosci

ma è tutta nuova...

Finisci la casa...


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto. Prenditi tempo metti in stand by tutto. Non fare passi azzardati in nessuna direzione


scommetto che hai condiviso soprattutto il punto 5


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> scommetto che hai condiviso soprattutto il punto 5


in realtá volevo scrivere tranne il punto 5. :smile:
A me la torre che pende piace


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> in realtá volevo scrivere tranne il punto 5. :smile:
> A me la torre che pende piace


tanto lo sai che casca presto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanto lo sai che casca presto


Me l'hanno detto


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me l'hanno detto


temo che stiamo mandando OT il 3d.....non trovi?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> temo che stiamo mandando OT il 3d.....non trovi?


Giá conviene ritirarsi


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


Canoni di bellezza non si può sentire. Come pure la preparazione fisica ad un incontro... e che è, specialità olimpionica? Ti sei preso una sbandata. Indaga sui motivi e cerca di capire cosa vuoi, prima di fare danni davvero grossi. Occhio che nella vita sono ben altri i canoni di cui dovrai tenere conto.


----------



## Steven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rispondo quasi a tutti...



perplesso ha detto:


> 1-accendere un cero al Divino Amore perchè la tua ragazza ti ha perdonato
> 2-prendere atto che se a 28 anni la tua ragazza già non ti basta più forse è il caso di porsi delle domande
> 3-essere cosciente che non 6 tipo da tresche
> 4-essere onesto anche con te stesso,ammettendo che il pelo di figa ti tira più che la capacità di progettare una famiglia.  e che quindi sarebbe il caso non facessi perdere altro tempo alla tua ragazza
> 5-PisaMerda (non c'entra nulla,ma ci sta sempre bene)


1 - hai ragione, la ragazza mia ama più di se stessa... e io ti pongo 2 quesiti..sarà l'unica che mi amerà così? dovrò tenermi stretta una ragazza solo perché mi ama? O forse dovrei avere una ragazza che anche psicologicamente e per i propri comportamenti mi appaghi di più?
2 - non mi basta più perché penso di essere passato su alcune cose in passato dicendo che tutto andava bene...ed ora che mi son risvegliato dal coma non so proprio se è quel che voglio...
3 - NON SONO TIPO DA TRESCHE... e sarò sincero non mi sarebbe piaciuto esserlo! semplicemente perché desidero casa famiglia e figli.
4 - il pelo di figa se mi attirava così tanto me ne scopavo 2 assieme e nessuno sapeva niente, anzi forse me ne sarei trovata una terza...tanto per non farmi venire la nausea di 2 sole...ti posso dire che da quando ho iniziato dall'altra parte, ho smesso con la mia ragazza...
5 - FORZA LIVORNO!



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Mesi di chat, il 4 il rapporto, confessione quasi immediata, oggi è il 9 e sei già stato perdonato.
> Ora il tuo unico problema è costituito dai canoni di bellezza.
> Però, incredibile.
> ...


1 mese di chat, 2 mesi di uscite, il mio problema non sono i canoni di bellezza, forse ho sbagliato il termine...vogliamo chiamarla attrazione fisica? Attrazione fisica, il che non vuol dire che se una si sformerà dopo aver avuto un figlio o perché ingrasserà non la vorrò più...anzi..non so come spiegarlo...sono sensazioni...il senso della vista, e parlo di mani bocca occhi ventre non di culo tette e roba varia!
non capisco cosa è incredibile....



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti sei innamorato di un'altra donna.
> Ma certo che devi guardare quelle cose, cosa vuoi guardare? Come stira o ti fa da mangiare?
> La tua fidanzata non ti ha perdonato in seguito a profondo amore e riflessione, ma più probabilmente perchè ha investito su di te e sulla vostra casa e non riesce a capacitarsi ( vorrei ben vedere in pochi giorni) che possa esserci un'alternativa a voi.
> Fai bene a staccarti da entrambe, ma i canoni di bellezza lasciali a Mediaset e ai tronisti.


Ho l'impressione come te che la mia ragazza non m'abbia perdonato ma semplicemente non voglia cestinare tutto così senza provarci...
Forse mi sono innamorato...e per le 3 esperienze avute nella mia vita, riesco forse a capire che essendo stato sempre meno razionale e più passionale quelle che mi ha fatto sentire più vivo sono state relazioni comunque durature ma quando guardavo la mia ragazza o la annusavo mi si accendevano mille lampadine...con la mia attuale ragazza non mi si sono mai accese..pensavo fosse roba adolescenziale...e invece m'è tornata a 28 anni...
per il discorso canoni ti rimando sopra....non so se mi son spiegato...forse quando guardo una donna e la vedo madre...forse è questo che mi attira... be qui la gente non sembra guardare queste cose sembrano darmi della merda...loro forse sceglierebbero la persona come la mia ragazza...che li amano più di loro stessi...e se lo farebbero bastare...




lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto...:smile:
> 
> forse oltre ad aver trascurato te stesso hai trascurato anche lei...
> Ti sei fatto in quattro per concludere un progetto di vita... Ed ora ti ritrovi
> ...


Non so non mi sembra di averla trascurata...forse dovevo ricordarmi un po' di sensazioni dimenticate da troppo tempo...non avrei fatto questo passo...



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Steven!
> 
> La tua storia sembra uno specchio fedele dei desideri dell'animo umano, colle sue imperfezioni e con la sua congenita difficoltà a semplificare i propri desideri all'interno di una coppia.
> Gli specchi infatti proiettano un'immagine del tutto sbagliata della realtà che passa loro attraverso, e confondendo la destra con la sinistra, confondono anche il passato con il futuro.
> ...


Contorta la faccenda...e chiedo umilmente se puoi spiegarmi il tutto con parole da bestia quale sono...se devo esser sincero...ho capito solo che perderò in ogni caso...



profumodispezie ha detto:


> La mia impressione è che ti sei impegnato in un progetto nel quale non credevi fino in fondo e non sentivi tuo fino in fondo. Non riesci a trovare il desiderio perchè ormai la dai per scontata e ritieni che non ci sia più nulla da scoprire con lei: da quanto tempo non le chiedi che cosa le piace, anche a letto? I canoni di bellezza oltre a esistere solo per la moda e la televisione, non sono cose immutabili. Col tempo si cambia: si tende a ingrassare, qualche ruga compare...se vuoi una persona che rispetti in eterno i tuoi canoni di bellezza, fai prima a passare da un falegname prima e in un colorificio dopo dove acquistare cere protettive e antitarli.
> Detto questo, prenditi un pò di tempo. Mi dai l'impressione di una persona parecchio confusa, per cui ti consiglio di trovare uno psicologo che ti aiuti a capire che relazione c'è tra te e il progetto casa/famiglia/ragazza ufficiale - relazione tra te e l'altra; e dal momento che hai coinvolto anche i genitori capire la relazione tra te e i genitori. Devi però essere pronto a scoprire cose spiacevoli su di te.


Ho fatto questo passo convinto...avevo dei soldi da parte e ho detto ma si andiamo...poi piano piano ho cominciato a rallentare...lei mi ha fatto fretta per andare la e io le ho detto calma, le mi ha detto dai che io voglio sposarti e avere un figlio e io le ho risposto calma...dovrei volerle anche io queste cose...dovrei volerle ad occhi chiusi...
E' vero è un po' che non chiedo cosa piace alla mia ragazza...ma ho imparato a conoscerla...se io ho necessità di farlo sul tavolo della cucina piuttosto che in giardino...non poteva dirmi sempre di no...e dirmi: andiamo sul letto dai! ..ma cazz io lo voglio qui e adesso...dev'essere un'impulso irrazionale non pensato...idem per il petting...una cosa che ti viene e via...non da chiedere...forse su questa cosa non si va proprio d'accordo...son convinto che si impegnerebbe per farsi andare bene ma da qui ad un anno..sarebbe come prima...dieci minuti di furore e poi via...io amo un altro tipo di modo di far l'amore..
Discorso canoni di bellezza ti rimando anche a te sopra...non amo donne perfette amo donne che mi piacciono il che significa che posso essere anche basse, grasse, con le rughe e con mille problemi...
Come ridetto sopra...io so di voler una famiglia, una casa e dei figli...ma non so se la mia donna è quella giusta nonostante mi ami così tanto...indubbiamente sono confuso...anche se ti dirò...se non avessi avuto la casa e io e mio padre non ci avessimo messo tutte queste energie...avrei forse già mandato all'aria tutto...non vorrei andare da uno psicologo...non perché credo non mi possa aiutare...ma perché forse ho già capito che se starò con la mia donna sarà perché avrò deciso di mettere da parte una parte di me...



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ogni scelta che si rispetti, richiede del tempo. Nessuna scelta sporadica può sostituire una vita, ma se pensi di aver sbagliato in precedenza, è giusto che ti prendi una pausa e ti ritiri in luoghi e tempi dove nulla e nessuno può influire sulle decisioni che prenderai.
> 
> Avendo raggiunto la maggiore età e esperienza di vita su tutti i fronti, non puoi avvalerti di non aver saputo e/o voluto. Sei responsabile di te e degli altri che hai coinvolto nella tua vita. Non puoi scrollare le spalle e cambiare direzione senza sapere che il destino ti inseguirà in modo mirato. Le decisioni affrettate, sopratutto quelle fatte con il cervello del reparto sotto cintura, si pagano sempre con un prezzo elevato, dove alla fine resti solo e colpevole.
> 
> Il momento è giusto per riflettere su quello che hai e quel che vuoi, in confronto a quel che non hai e non vuoi. E' facile seguire le attrazioni magnetiche di uno piuttosto di qualcun altro, ma le deviazioni di rotta non potranno essere attribuite a un guasto di bussola.


So che dovrò star bene attento a cosa sceglierò...so cosa lascio...e immagino a che casino andrò in contro...
se dovessi scegliere di mollare...be quella sarà la mia decisione e indietro non potrò tornare...questo mi è molto chiaro! Non so se sto ragionando con l'organo genitale...anche per questo prendo tempo...se non vedo nessuna delle due per un bel po magari capirò se è stata una questione semplicemente di feeling a letto...



contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice finire la casa...
> E andarci ad abitare da solo.
> 
> Altrimenti occhio a ste notti
> ...


Ti dirò...la casa è di entrambi...quindi solo non ci posso andare a vivere... a 28 anni mi son confidato con i miei perché semplicemente, 1 mi stavano aiutando a sistemarla investendoci energie e tempo...quindi ho dovuto dire...calmi frenate che ho casino...2 perché per quanto se ne dica...tutti i genitori vogliano il meglio per il proprio figlio..3 perché i miei ci sono passati parecchi anni fa...




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Canoni di bellezza non si può sentire. Come pure la preparazione fisica ad un incontro... e che è, specialità olimpionica? Ti sei preso una sbandata. Indaga sui motivi e cerca di capire cosa vuoi, prima di fare danni davvero grossi. Occhio che nella vita sono ben altri i canoni di cui dovrai tenere conto.


Non preparazione fisica nel senso, vado in palestra per farle vedere quadricipite femorale, non riesco a spiegarmi...e ci lascio il pensiero...tutti che si attaccano al termine "canoni di bellezza"...a me le veline fanno schifo!
può essere sia una sbandata...e non lo escludo infatti, ma potrebbe anche essere che l'ho presa perché la mia donna mi cominciava a star stretta... non avrei dovuto andar a cercare nulla...anche perché in passato con altre donne non ne ho MAI sentito la necessità...forse è qui che devo lavorare? 
Che canoni intendi per "ben altri"?

Per ora grazie di cuore a tutti!


----------



## Steven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Farfalla....mi riferisco a te perché ho visto che hai un pezzo di questa poesia nella firma..

Lentamente muore (Ode alla vita) Martha Medeiros/Pablo Neruda

Lentamente muore 
chi diventa schiavo dell'abitudine, 
ripetendo ogni giorno gli stessi percorsi, 
chi non cambia la marcia, 
chi non rischia e cambia colore dei vestiti, 
chi non parla a chi non conosce. 

Muore lentamente 
chi fa della televisione il suo guru.
Muore lentamente chi evita una passione, 
chi preferisce il nero su bianco 
e i puntini sulle "i" 
piuttosto che un insieme di emozioni, 
proprio quelle che fanno brillare gli occhi, 
quelle che fanno di uno sbadiglio un sorriso, 
quelle che fanno battere il cuore 
davanti all'errore e ai sentimenti. 

Lentamente muore 
chi non capovolge il tavolo
quando è infelice sul lavoro, 
chi non rischia la certezza per l'incertezza 
per inseguire un sogno, 
chi non si permette almeno una volta nella vita, 
di fuggire ai consigli sensati. 

Lentamente muore 
chi non viaggia, 
chi non legge, 
chi non ascolta musica, 
chi non trova grazia in sé stesso. 

Muore lentamente 
chi distrugge l'amor proprio, 
chi non si lascia aiutare 
chi passa i giorni a lamentarsi 
della propria sfortuna o della pioggia incessante. 

Lentamente muore 
chi abbandona un progetto prima di iniziarlo, 
chi non fa domande sugli argomenti che non conosce o non risponde quando gli chiedono qualcosa che conosce. 

Evitiamo la morte a piccole dosi, 
ricordando sempre che essere vivo 
richiede uno sforzo di gran lunga maggiore del semplice fatto di respirare. 

Soltanto l'ardente pazienza 
porterà al raggiungimento di una splendida felicità.


Penso che in questa poesia ci sia parecchia "roba"....


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (10 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


Ciao,
ti posso dire una cosa un pochino cattivella?
se ti ha perdonato in 3 giorni significa che lei sta ancora in vantaggio..


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Farfalla....mi riferisco a te perché ho visto che hai un pezzo di questa poesia nella firma..
> 
> Lentamente muore (Ode alla vita) Martha Medeiros/Pablo Neruda
> 
> ...


Proprio perché ho quella firma ti ho detto di mettere tutto in stand by
Sei giovane hai una vita davanti, quello che ti è successo può essere stato un momento d debolezza o il segnale di qualcosa che ti manca.
con il senno di poi avrei voluto anch'io 18 anni fá qualcosa che mi fermasse obbligandomi a pensare.
Prenditi una pausa e pensa a quello che fai. La casa si vende, i genitori si abituano all'idea e tu è lei avrete entrambi l'opportunitá di ricominciare con un'altra persona.
oppure realizzi che sei stato un pirla, hai fatto una cazzata, la tua ragazza ti ha perdonato e vivete felice e contenti per tutta la vita.
ma per fare questo devi allontanarti da tutto e capire cosa vuoi.
ti assicuro che è meglio che ti sia capitato ora che dopo anni di matrimonio e magari i figli


----------



## Steven (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio perché ho quella firma ti ho detto di mettere tutto in stand by
> Sei giovane hai una vita davanti, quello che ti è successo può essere stato un momento d debolezza o il segnale di qualcosa che ti manca.
> con il senno di poi avrei voluto anch'io 18 anni fá qualcosa che mi fermasse obbligandomi a pensare.
> Prenditi una pausa e pensa a quello che fai. La casa si vende, i genitori si abituano all'idea e tu è lei avrete entrambi l'opportunitá di ricominciare con un'altra persona.
> ...


E posso chiederti la tua esperienza??? anche solo in un pm?


----------



## milli (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao!
A mio avviso stai facendo la cosa più sensata e matura: prenderti del tempo per pensare. 
Perchè questo è l'unico modo per capire davvero cosa vuoi. 
Perchè al di là di tutte le persone che ti circondano, la vita è la tua e come giustamente ti ha scritto Farfalla, se hai dei dubbi meglio chiarirli adesso che dopo anni di matrimonio con annessi e connessi.
Perchè tanto le insoddisfazioni represse prima o poi tornano a galla e allora si che i problemi diventano enormi


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Contorta la faccenda...e chiedo umilmente se puoi spiegarmi il tutto con parole da bestia quale sono...se devo esser sincero...ho capito solo che perderò in ogni caso...


Vedi, Steven, tu sei un ragazzo frutto del bricolage ed è perciò con gioia che ti fiondo in nuova forma il messaggio.

Cioè, la roba che vedi tu è diversa da quella che è davvero perchè sei scimunito d'odor di passera e l'altra passera della tua vita, quella che ha l'odore che ti piace di meno, col suo perdono riempie la sua tessera punti e il tuo culo è sul catalogo dei premi e mo son 'azzi amari!


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2013)

Steven,di quotare quel tuo maxipost di risposta non ho voglia....tanto devo darti una risposta molto semplice.

Hai 28 anni ed evidentemente una voglia di sesso e di fare esperienze che inevitabilmente il metter su famiglia ti impedirebbe di fare.

Datti un 2-3 anni in cui ti sfoghi e provi tutto quello che vuoi provare.   quando ti si sarà chetato l'ormone,allora potrai tornare a pensare ad un futuro come marito e padre.

Non ti so dire se il tuo futuro sarà con la tua ragazza attuale,a senso direi di no,ma non so lei che idee abbia in merito.

Tenderei anche a rassicurarti sul fatto che tu possa incontrare un'altra ragazza più soddisfacente per te,dentro e fuori dal letto.

Però ora evita di prendere decisioni di cui potresti pentirti nel medio termine,perchè divorziare costa,non solo economicamente


----------



## Eretteo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> Ahi,sento profumo di vaselina e di strino....
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> ...e giu' con lo stress che fa perdere la diritta via...
> ...


Prego!Pure a te.
Ah,ogni tanto prova a spremere il pistolino,che magari un po' di sangue risale verso il teschio.
Buona giornata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

*il quadricipite femorale*

è una parte che guardo interessata quando osservo i quarti di manzo appesi in macelleria. Anche questo è amore.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1055564 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao,
> ti posso dire una cosa un pochino cattivella?
> se ti ha perdonato in 3 giorni significa che lei sta ancora in vantaggio..


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grandioso amico mio...
La sai lunga tu...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Rispondo quasi a tutti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come la casa è di entrambi....
Come hai potuto compiere un errore così madornale e fatale...

Ma come hai osato...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Sui canoni di bellezza concordo...
So che essere uomo a 28 anni nel 2013, è na roba diversa che esserlo nel lontano 1995...

Ai miei tempi non esisteva fox, men's health...ecc..ecc..ecc...

So che la cultura maschile si è molto femminilizzata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come la casa è di entrambi....
> Come hai potuto compiere un errore così madornale e fatale...
> 
> Ma come hai osato...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ...


Finalmente hai capito perché l'ha perdonato in tre giorni.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

*steven*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente hai capito perché l'ha perdonato in tre giorni.



penso proprio che tu possa unirti a noi.

ti aspetto di là.

tt.


----------



## Steven (10 Gennaio 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Ciao!
> A mio avviso stai facendo la cosa più sensata e matura: prenderti del tempo per pensare.
> Perchè questo è l'unico modo per capire davvero cosa vuoi.
> Perchè al di là di tutte le persone che ti circondano, la vita è la tua e come giustamente ti ha scritto Farfalla, se hai dei dubbi meglio chiarirli adesso che dopo anni di matrimonio con annessi e connessi.
> Perchè tanto le insoddisfazioni represse prima o poi tornano a galla e allora si che i problemi diventano enormi


concordo...meglio ora che i danni saranno grossi ma limitati...ho paura che le mie insoddisfazioni, se ci passerò sopra, possano ritornare a galla più avanti...



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, Steven, tu sei un ragazzo frutto del bricolage ed è perciò con gioia che ti fiondo in nuova forma il messaggio.
> 
> Cioè, la roba che vedi tu è diversa da quella che è davvero perchè sei scimunito d'odor di passera e l'altra passera della tua vita, quella che ha l'odore che ti piace di meno, col suo perdono riempie la sua tessera punti e il tuo culo è sul catalogo dei premi e mo son 'azzi amari!


Bene, ho capito...mi stai dicendo di mollarla e basta sennò sarò "ricattato" a vita!  mi piace il tuo stile...



perplesso ha detto:


> Steven,di quotare quel tuo maxipost di risposta non ho voglia....tanto devo darti una risposta molto semplice.
> 
> Hai 28 anni ed evidentemente una voglia di sesso e di fare esperienze che inevitabilmente il metter su famiglia ti impedirebbe di fare.
> 
> ...


Forse mi conosco...non credo di cercare semplice sesso...conoscevo ottime maniere per tener l'ormone a bada 
Grazie! per fortuna non son sposato...ma posso paragonare il divorzio alla perdita di tutto quello che ho avuto fin ora...



Eretteo ha detto:


> Prego!Pure a te.
> Ah,ogni tanto prova a spremere il pistolino,che magari un po' di sangue risale verso il teschio.
> Buona giornata.


Vai tranquillo che il pistolino lo spremo una volta al giorno e sono a posto... 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come la casa è di entrambi....
> Come hai potuto compiere un errore così madornale e fatale...
> 
> Ma come hai osato...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ...


femminilizzato??? Ossignore...non credo di essere arrivato a sto punto...e per fortuna non conoscevo manco il nome delle riviste che hai citato...(sono riviste)



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente hai capito perché l'ha perdonato in tre giorni.


Credo anche io....



lui ha detto:


> penso proprio che tu possa unirti a noi.
> 
> ti aspetto di là.
> 
> tt.


Non l'ho capita benissimo


----------



## Eretteo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo che il pistolino lo spremo una volta al giorno e sono a posto...


Bene,pero' detta cosi' sembra che tu faccia tutto in modo autarchico,mentre si presumeva che certi compiti dovessero essere assolti dalla dolce meta',ed invece sei qui perche' li hai affidati in subappalto a terziste.
Serve un tavolo delle regole.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Bene, ho capito...mi stai dicendo di mollarla e basta sennò sarò "ricattato" a vita!  mi piace il tuo stile...


Non fare il bolso sgrullone!
Le femmina non sono in grado di ricattare proprio nessuno, a parte gli uomini, loro e altrui e certe donne, loro competitrici o completamente estranee.
Puoi stare quindi assolutamente tranquillo!
Tu invece devi tenere la tua fanciullina accanto a te come un tesoro prezioso, un formaggio stagionato ed un talismano contro la malasorte.
Primariamente perchè il valore delle cose è misurabile più per quello che perderemo alienandocele piuttosto che per ciò che abbiamo acquisito appropinquandocele, le quali cose non sono necessariamente equivalenti, soprattutto se l'accoppiamento è stato di non trascurabile durata.
Secondariamente perchè l'avvaloramento di prestigio, al pari dell'odoranza simil podalica del prodotto caseario, è un'areola di santità che emana in tutta la conurbazione, e financo nel contado appresso, che s'esalta e si rafforza nelle considerazioni altrui anche senza superflui riconoscimenti e certificazioni d'origine o di processo produttivo.
Terziariamente, ond'evitare che la tua testa sembri essere in un'orrida fucina (alternado questo e quello pesantissimo martello...), devi mantenere compatti i tuoi neuroni anche quand'essi non paiano più esser in grado di ragionare, con una solta di salvavita, e tale salvavita null'altro è che la cagion del tuo male in forma di feminino cornuto.
Il ricatto è una forma di legame benedetto dagli dei!
Abbandonare questa donzella per un'altra più virginale farebbe solo, entro breve, raddoppiare il numero delle tue ricattarici!
Fatti due conti!
(E non sto spronandoti ad un treesome con gente d'alto lignaggio...)
Ciao!


----------



## Steven (11 Gennaio 2013)

*bha....*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Bene,pero' detta cosi' sembra che tu faccia tutto in modo autarchico,mentre si presumeva che certi compiti dovessero essere assolti dalla dolce meta',ed invece sei qui perche' li hai affidati in subappalto a terziste.
> Serve un tavolo delle regole.


Forse si, e forse l'ho fatto per insoddisfazione personale...



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non fare il bolso sgrullone!
> Le femmina non sono in grado di ricattare proprio nessuno, a parte gli uomini, loro e altrui e certe donne, loro competitrici o completamente estranee.
> Puoi stare quindi assolutamente tranquillo!
> Tu invece devi tenere la tua fanciullina accanto a te come un tesoro prezioso, un formaggio stagionato ed un talismano contro la malasorte.
> ...


Non so che fare...dovrei smettere di pensare all'una o all'altra, dovrei solo concentrarmi sul fatto del perché sono arrivato qui, del perché ho cercato sempre "solitaria" soddisfazione, del perché non ho avuto il desiderio di donare alla mia lei piacere. Penso che se rifletterò su questi punti capirò se voglio ancora la mia lei, o se l'ho mai voluta fino in fondo...

Io non conosco la storia di ognuno, ma vorrei capire, è normale non aver desiderio di stare con la propria donna, preferire stare al computer a giocare, di non volerci fare viaggi, di provare menefreghismo se se ne sta sul divano in parte piuttosto che averla li con voi?

Ciao!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Io non conosco la storia di ognuno, ma vorrei capire, è normale non aver desiderio di stare con la propria donna, preferire stare al computer a giocare, di non volerci fare viaggi, di provare menefreghismo se se ne sta sul divano in parte piuttosto che averla li con voi?
> 
> Ciao!


Vorrei intanto dire che quando rispondi non è proprio indispensabile quotare tuttotuttotutto... ma fai come vuoi, eh? solo un suggerimento...
Comunque, per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, se è questo il tuo sentire... io se fossi in te la lascerei libera di incontrare un uomo che la ami davvero.
Ad essere buoni amici si fa sempre a tempo... dopo i 60.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei intanto dire che quando rispondi non è proprio indispensabile quotare tuttotuttotutto... ma fai come vuoi, eh? solo un suggerimento...
> Comunque, per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, se è questo il tuo sentire... io se fossi in te la lascerei libera di incontrare un uomo che la ami davvero.
> Ad essere buoni amici si fa sempre a tempo... dopo i 60.


Quoto:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


.... o ci fai o ci sei?? Secondo te, quale può essere l'unico motivo per cui una persona perdona un tradimento in 4 giorni? 

mumble munble munble munble munble munble

ESATTO!


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Che è cornuto pure lui?????????????

Non potrebbe essere innamorata e basta?

Mahhhhh, meglio di lascino comunque viste le premesse, sicuramente per lei.  Parlo io..............


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che è cornuto pure lui?????????????
> 
> Non potrebbe essere innamorata e basta?
> 
> Mahhhhh, meglio di lascino comunque viste le premesse, sicuramente per lei. Parlo io..............


Ma tutto può essere ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che è cornuto pure lui?????????????
> 
> Non potrebbe essere innamorata e basta?
> 
> Mahhhhh, meglio di lascino comunque viste le premesse, sicuramente per lei. Parlo io..............


Io non so se anche lui è stato tradito ma un perdono così rapido mi lascia pensare....
Forse perchè mi viene così strano perdonare un tradimento da fidanzati quando ancora non si è iniziati una vita insieme, quando non esiste uno storico che ti faccia mettere sulla bilancia il tutto...


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se anche lui è stato tradito ma un perdono così rapido mi lascia pensare....
> Forse perchè mi viene così strano perdonare un tradimento da fidanzati quando ancora non si è iniziati una vita insieme, quando non esiste uno storico che ti faccia mettere sulla bilancia il tutto...



In parte hai ragione, però ho assistito personalmente ad un perdono simile, anche se il tradimento a parole era solo virtuale, eppure il perdono ci fù, ed erano solo fidanzati, senza case in mezzo, poi fortunatamente si sono lasciati comunque. Meglio cosi.

Può anche essere che lei abbia considerato prioritario l'investimento nella casa e non se la senta di buttare tutto all'aria?


----------



## sparta_cus (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


Non si fa!! (ma ormai l'hai fatto).....anche se lei ti ha perdonato (?) e riprenderai la strada con la tua ragazza, questa cosa te la rinfaccerà alla prima litigata e te la farà pesare per tutta la vita (insieme............. fin quando durerà).....beata ingenuità!!.....ma imparerai.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione, però ho assistito personalmente ad un perdono simile, anche se il *tradimento* *a parole era solo virtuale*, eppure il perdono ci fù, ed erano solo fidanzati, senza case in mezzo, poi fortunatamente si sono lasciati comunque. Meglio cosi.
> 
> Può anche essere che lei abbia considerato prioritario l'investimento nella casa e non se la senta di buttare tutto all'aria?


Ma non c'è paragone!


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non c'è paragone!


Sai, quando scopri che il tuo fidanzato, che abita a 500 km da te, ci prova con msg con le tue amiche, viste poche volte, puoi immaginare cosa può fare quando è a casa sua, aggiungici che era bello da folgorare tutte le donne che casulmente lo incrociavano (solo bello), a posso immaginare come era fedele. Comunque fortunatamente se n'è liberata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sai, quando scopri che il tuo fidanzato, che abita a 500 km da te, ci prova con msg con le tue amiche, viste poche volte, puoi immaginare cosa può fare quando è a casa sua, aggiungici che era bello da folgorare tutte le donne che casulmente lo incrociavano (solo bello), a posso immaginare come era fedele. Comunque fortunatamente se n'è liberata.


ma l'ha perdonato lo stesso! 

Chi è causa del proprio mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma l'ha perdonato lo stesso!
> 
> Chi è causa del proprio mal pianga se stesso.




Certo, era giovane, innamorata, fedele, il suo primo ragazzo, 4 anni insieme.............poi si è svegliata!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Certo, era giovane, innamorata, fedele, il suo primo ragazzo, 4 anni insieme.............*poi si è svegliata*!


meno male :up:


----------



## Steven (11 Gennaio 2013)

*ahhhhhh*

Avete tutti ragione....
rimango dell'idea che il perdono è condizionato da casa e 5 anni di vita...e forse anche perché, prima di tutto questo, l'ho trattata meglio di altri...

Penserò bene a cosa lascio...e non intendo casa ed energie per questa...ma più alla ragazza..
forse merita un uomo che la ami di più...che le faccia regali, che la faccia viaggiare e che abbia voglia di averla accanto sempre... e forse lo stesso io...dovrò trovarne una con la quale sarò più stimolato per far tutte queste cose, anche per tener vivo il rapporto...

Allo stesso tempo non farò affidamento sull'altra "storiella"! Non so manco che cosa è...


credo comunque che lei non mi avrebbe mai tradito...penso che una settimana fa si sarebbe gettata da un ponte per salvarmi..

Vedremo, per ora raccolgo consigli e porto a casa gli insulti, non mi fanno male e detto sinceramente non mi sento un pezzo di emme.... , forse perché so che anche questa cosa mi farà crescere e mi aiuterà a non commettere più questi errori...tra qualche tempo vi saprò dire...ritengo che è meglio mi sia capitato ora...forse mi aiuterà a capire..

Grazie di tutto...


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Non so che fare...dovrei smettere di pensare all'una o all'altra, dovrei solo concentrarmi sul fatto del perché sono arrivato qui, del perché ho cercato sempre "solitaria" soddisfazione, del perché non ho avuto il desiderio di donare alla mia lei piacere. Penso che se rifletterò su questi punti capirò se voglio ancora la mia lei, o se l'ho mai voluta fino in fondo...
> 
> Io non conosco la storia di ognuno, ma vorrei capire, è normale non aver desiderio di stare con la propria donna, preferire stare al computer a giocare, di non volerci fare viaggi, di provare menefreghismo se se ne sta sul divano in parte piuttosto che averla li con voi?
> 
> Ciao!


Te stai sgrullando le nespole ai bolscevichi!

Cioè, è ovvio che tu non sappia cosa fare! Se l'avessi saputo, avresti venduto il tuo corso per corrispondenza alle suffragette oppure gireresti il mondo col costume da tinky-winky implorando ai passanti di pentirsi perchè la fine del mondo è vicina.
Quindi stai tranquillo e smettila di mordicchiare carrube, a proposito, lo sai che i semi di carruba hanno tutti all'incirca lo stesso peso e venivano anticamente usati come unita di misura per i metalli preziosi e prendevano il nome di carati?
Non credo sia però questo il punto della questione, ma se non lo sapevi, ora ci puoi fare un figurone raccondandolo agli amici mentre ti ricarichi dopo una gara di rutti.
Venedo al dunque, il dilemma più difficile per un maschio è solitamente il rapporto con una donna, e la faccenda si complica ancora di più quando le donne si moltiplicano, no, non per partenogenesi, perchè lì subentra il fattore scelta, che quella cosa che un uomo sano di mente teme più della scrofolosi e delle emorroidi messe assieme.
La scelta è difficile, anche se la risposta, qualunque sia, è sempre sbagliata, e che sia sbagliata lo scopriarai appena te ne pentirai, cioè non più tardi di cinque secondi dopo, il tutto perchè ogni scelta è una rinuncia, e pure quando ti tieni due donne contemporaneamente ti tocca rinunciare alla sincerità, che non è un cosa difficile -dirai tu- ed hai ragione - ribatterò io- ma allora che problema c'è? -chiederai tu- e io che ne so? sei tu che ti stai lamentando! -ribatterò io- ah, è verò, scusa! -ti affretterai a dire tu -va' tranquillo- concluderei io, e la questione sarebbe finita.
E invece no!
Perchè quanto ho scritto prima non ha il minimo senso!
Dimentica tutto e ricominciamo da capo!

Se la tua lei ti attira meno della tv e del computer, hai tutta la mia comprensione e probabilmente anche quella di quasi tuto il genere maschile, ma che tu non la voglia coprire neppure quando ha l'estro e nei periodi di fregola, questo non va per nulla bene!
Non se se l'altra, oltre al magico titillo del malefico vermiglio s'attanaglia ad altro appiglio, non col grifo e con artiglio, ma con petalo di giglio e pelliccio di coniglio, e se vale un tal periglio qual mutanda di smeriglio.
(L'autore qui probabilmente intendeva: vale la pena andare con l'altra solo se oltre alla sessualità c'è anche un rapporto di affetto e concrete prospettive di portare avanti un rapporto costruttivo e durevole).

In definitiva, se devi proprio stare con qualcuna, almeno trovatela che ti piaccia.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione....
> rimango dell'idea che il perdono è condizionato da casa e 5 anni di vita...e forse anche perché, prima di tutto questo, l'ho trattata meglio di altri...
> 
> Penserò bene a cosa lascio...e non intendo casa ed energie per questa...ma più alla ragazza..
> ...


Non penso che nessuna creda che tu sia un pezzo di m...
Sei un ragazzo giovane che probabilmente si è impegnato troppo presto. 
Sicuramente è molto meglio che ti sia capitato adesso piuttosto che dopo e soprattutto mi sembra postivo il fatto che hai deciso di fermarti e non buttarti in  una nuova avventura


----------



## Steven (11 Gennaio 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Non si fa!! (ma ormai l'hai fatto).....anche se lei ti ha perdonato (?) e riprenderai la strada con la tua ragazza, questa cosa te la rinfaccerà alla prima litigata e te la farà pesare per tutta la vita (insieme............. fin quando durerà).....beata ingenuità!!.....ma imparerai.....


parli per esperienza???


----------



## Steven (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Te stai sgrullando le nespole ai bolscevichi!
> 
> Cioè, è ovvio che tu non sappia cosa fare! Se l'avessi saputo, avresti venduto il tuo corso per corrispondenza alle suffragette oppure gireresti il mondo col costume da tinky-winky implorando ai passanti di pentirsi perchè la fine del mondo è vicina.
> Quindi stai tranquillo e smettila di mordicchiare carrube, a proposito, lo sai che i semi di carruba hanno tutti all'incirca lo stesso peso e venivano anticamente usati come unita di misura per i metalli preziosi e prendevano il nome di carati?
> ...


Cazzo...ma tu sei fuori! :mrgreen: la storia del carato la sapevo già, ma apprezzo il tuo desiderio di insegnarmelo!
periodi di fregola....be anche questo sarà un fattore per la mia scelta e ti dirò che per quello che ho potuto provare con l'altra non è stato solo sesso, anche solo darle una carezza o un bacio sulla fronte mi ha fatto rimanere appagato...

grazie ancora!


----------



## Eretteo (12 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Forse si, e forse l'ho fatto per insoddisfazione personale...



O per vanita'?


----------



## Steven (13 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> O per vanita'?


Vanità??? c'è poco da vantarsi....soprattutto adesso... credo che se fosse stato per vanità sarei andato avanti...


----------



## Eretteo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Vanità??? c'è poco da vantarsi....soprattutto adesso...
> Mica per forza ci si deve vantare con gli altri,quella sarebbe vanagloria....vanita' del tuo ego nel crogiolarsi per la conquista
> credo che se fosse stato per vanità sarei andato avanti...


....che pero' lascia il tempo che trova;e infatti una volta vuotato il serbatoio e' finita,come un palloncino che non abbiamo chiuso dopo averlo gonfiato.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Te stai sgrullando le nespole ai bolscevichi!
> 
> Cioè, è ovvio che tu non sappia cosa fare! Se l'avessi saputo, avresti venduto il tuo corso per corrispondenza alle suffragette oppure gireresti il mondo col costume da tinky-winky implorando ai passanti di pentirsi perchè la fine del mondo è vicina.
> Quindi stai tranquillo e smettila di mordicchiare carrube, a proposito, lo sai che i semi di carruba hanno tutti all'incirca lo stesso peso e venivano anticamente usati come unita di misura per i metalli preziosi e prendevano il nome di carati?
> ...


E neanche oggi mi fa dare lo smeraldo! Ma affé mia, qui qualcuno cospira!


----------



## Steven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ....che pero' lascia il tempo che trova;e infatti una volta vuotato il serbatoio e' finita,come un palloncino che non abbiamo chiuso dopo averlo gonfiato.


Non so, non capisco bene il pensiero, ora sono concentrato sui problemi avuti con la mia ragazza, non credo sia vanità, anche se è stato comunque piacevole riprovarsi. I miei obbiettivi son diversi...vorrei trovar la donna giusta..



Innominata ha detto:


> E neanche oggi mi fa dare lo smeraldo! Ma affé mia, qui qualcuno cospira!


chi cospira?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Non so, non capisco bene il pensiero, ora sono concentrato sui problemi avuti con la mia ragazza, non credo sia vanità, anche se è stato comunque piacevole riprovarsi. I miei obbiettivi son diversi...*vorrei trovar la donna giusta..
> 
> 
> *
> chi cospira?


Ma no. Non ti affannare Non devi cercare niente, perchè quando si ha l'ansia di cercare... poi ci si illude di trovare. Quando avrai incontrato la persona giusta lo saprai, perchè non vorrai metterti sul divano a fare i giochini... elettronici. Ma avrai voglia di vederla e dividere il tuo tempo con lei. Anche se i tuoi quadricipiti... ed i suoi... non saranno da competizione.


----------



## Steven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no. Non ti affannare Non devi cercare niente, perchè quando si ha l'ansia di cercare... poi ci si illude di trovare. Quando avrai incontrato la persona giusta lo saprai, perchè non vorrai metterti sul divano a fare i giochini... elettronici. Ma avrai voglia di vederla e dividere il tuo tempo con lei. *Anche se i tuoi quadricipiti... ed i suoi... non saranno da competizione*.


Si si chiaro... non intendevo nell'immediato e ne che mi affannerò per cercare...quando e se arriverà si vedrà...non faccio lo stesso errore 2 volte...no!no!

e poi....i quadricipiti....al diavolo se una persona ti piace....ti piace e basta!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E neanche oggi mi fa dare lo smeraldo! Ma affé mia, qui qualcuno cospira!


Egli è una congiura contro l'olivastro berillo! 

J'accuse!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Steven, tu vai ondeggiando come un satiro bifallico in una brughiera triste e maligna, nella quale non troverai nè la stimolazione per il prepuzio destrorso, cioè quello più attaccato al passato, l'ancien regime del pube borbonico più truce d'una palude ricolma di sanguettole e due volte più puteante, che ti sfrombola la petulanza con l'alloffiamento e t'impigrisce lo sfiato come ad un cetaceo spiaggiato, nè per la mentula migliorista, quella di sinistra, che s'irrigidisce vedendo gambe femminili cespugliose come mufloni d'altura e monta sull'attenti mentre pensa ad Anna Karenina che brucia il suo reggiseno fischiettando l'overture 1812, e che già s'inebria di nepente al pensiero d'una novella scorzonera da sgrovigliare!

Renditi lercio quel tanto che basta a schifare le promiscue, rozzo quel tanto che basta ad allontanare le saccenti ed ebete quanto basta a tollerare le restanti!

Hai già il mondo in mano!

Ciao!


----------



## Steven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Steven, tu vai ondeggiando come un satiro bifallico in una brughiera triste e maligna, nella quale non troverai nè la stimolazione per il prepuzio destrorso, cioè quello più attaccato al passato, l'ancien regime del pube borbonico più truce d'una palude ricolma di sanguettole e due volte più puteante, che ti sfrombola la petulanza con l'alloffiamento e t'impigrisce lo sfiato come ad un cetaceo spiaggiato, nè per la mentula migliorista, quella di sinistra, che s'irrigidisce vedendo gambe femminili cespugliose come mufloni d'altura e monta sull'attenti mentre pensa ad Anna Karenina che brucia il suo reggiseno fischiettando l'overture 1812, e che già s'inebria di nepente al pensiero d'una novella scorzonera da sgrovigliare!
> 
> Renditi lercio quel tanto che basta a schifare le promiscue, rozzo quel tanto che basta ad allontanare le saccenti ed ebete quanto basta a tollerare le restanti!
> 
> ...



???? Già il mondo in mano?????
Ricordati che sono bestia.....i tuoi termini d'alto lignaggio mi sconfifferano!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Non so, non capisco bene il pensiero, ora sono concentrato sui problemi avuti con la mia ragazza, non credo sia vanità, anche se è stato comunque piacevole riprovarsi. I miei obbiettivi son diversi...


A volte sono contorto nei miei ragionamenti,intendevo dire che adesso sei come un frullatore.
Ma un frullatore particolare,che al posto delle lame per sminuzzare la frutta ha dei falletti,ognuno in cerca di una pesca sola,fra quelle che hai messo sotto al coperchio.
E quando un falletto esce gli altri rientrano,quasi che fosse solo una quella buona,e le altre avvelenate.
Forse dovresti frullarle tutte e berti il succo senza pensarci,turandoti il naso.
E quando fra qualche mese sarai stufo di frullati,magari cerca un  frutto da addentare.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A volte sono contorto nei miei ragionamenti,intendevo dire che adesso sei come un frullatore.
> Ma un frullatore particolare,che al posto delle lame per sminuzzare la frutta ha dei falletti,ognuno in cerca di una pesca sola,fra quelle che hai messo sotto al coperchio.
> E quando un falletto esce gli altri rientrano,quasi che fosse solo una quella buona,e le altre avvelenate.
> Forse dovresti frullarle tutte e berti il succo senza pensarci,turandoti il naso.
> E quando fra qualche mese sarai stufo di frullati,magari cerca un  frutto da addentare.


Ok!  
Grazie Eretteo.... non è proprio nel mio stile...ma ora ho almeno capito cosa volevi dirmi


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ok!
> Grazie Ettore.... non è proprio nel mio stile...ma ora ho almeno capito cosa volevi dirmi


Ettore e' finito maluccio,poveretto,difficile vincere contro chi ha i giudici di gara dalla sua.
Meglio cercare una ragionevole soluzione come Antenore,magari trovi qualcuno ragionevole anche dall'altra parte che ti consenta di salvare qualche capra e cavolo,e scappando dall'Anatolia e' riuscito a fondare addirittura Antenorea.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ettore e' finito maluccio,poveretto,difficile vincere contro chi ha i giudici di gara dalla sua.
> Meglio cercare una ragionevole soluzione come Antenore,magari trovi qualcuno ragionevole anche dall'altra parte che ti consenta di salvare qualche capra e cavolo,e scappando dall'Anatolia e' riuscito a fondare addirittura Antenorea.


Sorry  avevo corretto....
Sicuramente anche dall'altra parte c'è ragionevolezza...poi ci sono capre e cavoli...certe capre e cavoli non sempre si possono salvare...meglio ricominciare...


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> ???? Già il mondo in mano?????


Druidico Steven, non nascondere le tue inclinazioni naturali come i cani fanno cogli ossi, giacchè serve ben meno d'un piccolo smottamento per ripotarli alla luce quali tesori di gemme corrotte e d'oro consunto ad indicare una civiltà baggiana di tribolatori e gaudenti che, celando i suoi figli degeneri, si ritaglia un verseggiare astioso di immortalità.
Sali sul ramo più alto del bonsai della valle brumosa, quando il cielo è come il latte, le donne come mucche e tu come il vaccaro e canta la lodi alla vigna di succo fermetato che invoglia ad erigersi un talamo notturno in cui bivaccare col conno ed alla carne che riempie gli stomaci dei pastori dopo che essi l'han farcita da tergo nelle solitudini abbrutenti così come nelle circostanze appecoranti!
Sgronda la mentula superba come il rabdomante fiero fa col rametto di castagno, ma invece di cercare la polla sommersa, creane una tutta per te, dove il terreno è rierso e le cunette hanno un dolce pendio.
Copula!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Sorry  avevo corretto....
> Sicuramente anche dall'altra parte c'è ragionevolezza...poi ci sono capre e cavoli...certe capre e cavoli non sempre si possono salvare...*meglio ricominciare*...


Siamo gia' sulla via del miglioramento....


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Druidico Steven, non nascondere le tue inclinazioni naturali come i cani fanno cogli ossi, giacchè serve ben meno d'un piccolo smottamento per ripotarli alla luce quali tesori di gemme corrotte e d'oro consunto ad indicare una civiltà baggiana di tribolatori e gaudenti che, celando i suoi figli degeneri, si ritaglia un verseggiare astioso di immortalità.
> Sali sul ramo più alto del bonsai della valle brumosa, quando il cielo è come il latte, le donne come mucche e tu come il vaccaro e canta la lodi alla vigna di succo fermetato che invoglia ad erigersi un talamo notturno in cui bivaccare col conno ed alla carne che riempie gli stomaci dei pastori dopo che essi l'han farcita da tergo nelle solitudini abbrutenti così come nelle circostanze appecoranti!
> Sgronda la mentula superba come il rabdomante fiero fa col rametto di castagno, ma invece di cercare la polla sommersa, creane una tutta per te, dove il terreno è rierso e le cunette hanno un dolce pendio.
> Copula!


AHHAHAHAHAHAHA! sarà Rabarbaro...sarà...mi prendo ancora un po' di tempo....ma penso andrò per la mia strada...non voglio reprimermi...non voglio più!


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Siamo gia' sulla via del miglioramento....


Sinceramente.....l'idea del salvare capre e cavoli è dovuta anche alla fatica e il tempo dedicato ad una casa da me e mio padre...è questo che mi frena...è mio padre che ogni volta che mi guarda sembra dirmi: che coglione che sei!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Sinceramente.....l'idea del salvare capre e cavoli è dovuta anche alla fatica e il tempo dedicato ad una casa da me e mio padre...è questo che mi frena...è mio padre che ogni volta che mi guarda sembra dirmi: che coglione che sei!


Non posso dare tutti i torti al tuo papa',e la casa e' la cosa piu' sacra,la meta a cui tendere una vita di sforzi e sacrifici.
Ma ormai la frittata e' fatta,un po' come quando l'idolatrato Schumi penso' bene di vincere dando una bella ruotata ad aliena monoposto,col risultato invece di rompere la sua Rossa,sbagliando due volte;la prima perche' l'ha fatto,la seconda perche' non c'e' riuscito.
Per fare certe cose bisogna essere come Niki Lauda,una bella frenata anticipata e l'avversario si disfava il muso contro il suo cambio,risultato garantito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> AHHAHAHAHAHAHA! sarà Rabarbaro...sarà...mi prendo ancora un po' di tempo....ma penso andrò per la mia strada...non voglio reprimermi...non voglio più!


Aborrisci la reprimenza!
Ella è la sconclusionata irridenza di rastremazioni dell'Es freudiano di conclamata iridescenza da parte di un super-io che motteggia come un novello Catone che la fava deve restare rancida e formaggiosa!
Ghermisci le anatre con lo sventrapapere d'ordinanza prima ch'esso s'arrugginisca ed elle siano parzialmente inscatolate nel vasaetti di foie gras!
Egli è un imperativo filogenetico!
Telegrafa "obbedisco" al tuo re sul cavallo!


----------



## melania (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti gli utenti, non so perché scrivo, forse per trovar conforto e delucidazioni...
> 
> Premetto, ho 28 anni, da poco più di un anno ho comprato casa con la "mia" ragazza con la quale sto da circa 5 anni, ho lavorato per la casa ed ho fatto lavorare la mia famiglia, non mi son goduto estati e serate perché stanco, e preso dai lavori da fare...
> Ed ora che era quasi finita..... mi son ritrovato su un sito, mi son ritrovato a guardarmi in giro, forse cosa che ho sempre fatto, ma essendomi imbruttito e sapendo di non piacere ho sempre preso per gioco...
> ...


Ciao,
anche per me sono importantissimi gli odori,magari a qualcuno può sembrare una sciocchezza, ma puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao,
> anche per me sono importantissimi gli odori,magari a qualcuno può sembrare una sciocchezza, ma puoi spiegare meglio?


Certo che ti spiego meglio, secondo me gli odori(profumi) sono quelli che accendono qualcosa di misterioso quando li senti, a volte possono essere quasi impercettibili, l'odore della pelle, del corpo, del sudore e perchè no dell'intimità altrui, se di tuo gradimento, fanno si che tu senza neanche accorgertene vada a ricercare quella persona...questo è secondo me un legame più di basso livello per certi versi, più animale, ma che secondo me noi esseri umani non possiamo trascurare... è un piccolo passo per un legame.

Mi sono ritrovato a trascurare questa cosa, affievolita da una esperienza precedente dove l'olfatto non era stato preponderante, ora, quando mi è capitata questa cosa, ho riscoperto l'importanza di questi, e tutto mi ha riportato al primo innamoramento avuto all'età di 16 anni...

Secondo me sono quasi fondamentali, se un uomo o una donna non si trovano su questo...be manca qualcosa...


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non posso dare tutti i torti al tuo papa',e la casa e' la cosa piu' sacra,la meta a cui tendere una vita di sforzi e sacrifici.
> Ma ormai la frittata e' fatta,un po' come quando l'idolatrato Schumi penso' bene di vincere dando una bella ruotata ad aliena monoposto,col risultato invece di rompere la sua Rossa,sbagliando due volte;la prima perche' l'ha fatto,la seconda perche' non c'e' riuscito.
> Per fare certe cose bisogna essere come Niki Lauda,una bella frenata anticipata e l'avversario si disfava il muso contro il suo cambio,risultato garantito.


Ricordo bene l'episodio 
Grazie Eretteo!




Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Aborrisci la reprimenza!
> Ella è la sconclusionata irridenza di rastremazioni dell'Es freudiano di conclamata iridescenza da parte di un super-io che motteggia come un novello Catone che la fava deve restare rancida e formaggiosa!
> Ghermisci le anatre con lo sventrapapere d'ordinanza prima ch'esso s'arrugginisca ed elle siano parzialmente inscatolate nel vasaetti di foie gras!
> Egli è un imperativo filogenetico!
> Telegrafa "obbedisco" al tuo re sul cavallo!


Hehehehehe, non scoperò mai a destra e a manca come un folle inseminatore... ma se avrò mai una prossima donna stai tranquillo che non mi reprimerò! piuttosto la caccio!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Ricordo bene l'episodio
> Grazie Eretteo!


Gli anni '70 ed '80 han sempre qualcosa da insegnare...  :sonar:


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Non posso dare tutti i torti al tuo papa',e la casa e' la cosa piu' sacra,la meta a cui tendere una vita di sforzi e sacrifici.*
> Ma ormai la frittata e' fatta,un po' come quando l'idolatrato Schumi penso' bene di vincere dando una bella ruotata ad aliena monoposto,col risultato invece di rompere la sua Rossa,sbagliando due volte;la prima perche' l'ha fatto,la seconda perche' non c'e' riuscito.
> Per fare certe cose bisogna essere come Niki Lauda,una bella frenata anticipata e l'avversario si disfava il muso contro il suo cambio,risultato garantito.



stai scherzando, vero?


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, vero?


No.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, vero?


Io son d'accordo con Eretteo, sempre sottointendedo con la persona giusta....


----------



## melania (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Certo che ti spiego meglio, secondo me gli odori(profumi) sono quelli che accendono qualcosa di misterioso quando li senti, a volte possono essere quasi impercettibili, l'odore della pelle, del corpo, del sudore e perchè no dell'intimità altrui, se di tuo gradimento, fanno si che tu senza neanche accorgertene vada a ricercare quella persona...questo è secondo me un legame più di basso livello per certi versi, più animale, ma che secondo me noi esseri umani non possiamo trascurare... è un piccolo passo per un legame.
> 
> Mi sono ritrovato a trascurare questa cosa, affievolita da una esperienza precedente dove l'olfatto non era stato preponderante, ora, quando mi è capitata questa cosa, ho riscoperto l'importanza di questi, e tutto mi ha riportato al primo innamoramento avuto all'età di 16 anni...
> 
> Secondo me sono quasi fondamentali, se un uomo o una donna non si trovano su questo...be manca qualcosa...


..e sono d'accordo.
Anche io mi faccio guidare dagli odori, e per me sono davvero importanti. Infatti credo...lo so che può sembrare banale, ma non potrei mai essere attratta da un uomo di cui non mi piacesse l'odore, anche se avesse l'aspetto di un adone. Però, in genere, per gli uomini questo non è un aspetto fondamentale.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

melania ha detto:


> ..e sono d'accordo.
> Anche io mi faccio guidare dagli odori, e per me sono davvero importanti. Infatti credo...lo so che può sembrare banale, ma non potrei mai essere attratta da un uomo di cui non mi piacesse l'odore, anche se avesse l'aspetto di un adone. Però, in genere, *per gli uomini questo non è un aspetto fondamentale*.


Io, da uomo, ti dico che è fondamentale...peccato averlo capito solo ora....
ti dico solo che la "mia lei" questa cosa non la capisce...e mi dice: "ma io che ci posso fare??? Non puzzo, mi lavo"
e io: "lo so che ti lavi e non puzzi, ma appunto non ci puoi fare niente...questo è il casino!"

Da qui capisco che già non ci si capisce! (scusa il giro di parole  )


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Io son d'accordo con Eretteo, sempre sottointendedo con la persona giusta....




ecco forse la persona giusta è un tantino più importante della casa giusta
le persone giuste...e tanto altro ancora

la casa come meta da raggiungere degna di mille sforzi e sacrifici mi sembra un'idea piuttosto ristretta
tra 4 mura:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E neanche oggi mi fa dare lo smeraldo! Ma affé mia, qui qualcuno cospira!


C'ho pensato io. Rabarbaro for president :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco forse la persona giusta è un tantino più importante della casa giusta


Bisogna impegnarsi veramente a fondo con una robusta ispirazione per concepire interventi piu' banali e scontati di questo.
Ma se non fai il tuo numero almeno una volta al giorno esplodi.
Quindi va bene cosi'.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Certo che ti spiego meglio, secondo me gli odori(profumi) sono quelli che accendono qualcosa di misterioso quando li senti, a volte possono essere quasi impercettibili, l'odore della pelle, del corpo, del sudore e perchè no dell'intimità altrui, se di tuo gradimento, fanno si che tu senza neanche accorgertene vada a ricercare quella persona...questo è secondo me un legame più di basso livello per certi versi, più animale, ma che secondo me noi esseri umani non possiamo trascurare... è un piccolo passo per un legame.
> 
> Mi sono ritrovato a trascurare questa cosa, affievolita da una esperienza precedente dove l'olfatto non era stato preponderante, ora, quando mi è capitata questa cosa, ho riscoperto l'importanza di questi, e tutto mi ha riportato al primo innamoramento avuto all'età di 16 anni...
> 
> Secondo me sono quasi fondamentali, se un uomo o una donna non si trovano su questo...be manca qualcosa...





melania ha detto:


> ..e sono d'accordo.
> Anche io mi faccio guidare dagli odori, e per me sono davvero importanti. Infatti credo...lo so che può sembrare banale, ma non potrei mai essere attratta da un uomo di cui non mi piacesse l'odore, anche se avesse l'aspetto di un adone. Però, in genere, per gli uomini questo non è un aspetto fondamentale.



quoto e approvo entrambi.
Per me l'odore è fondamentale.
Non il profumo, che in genere mi fa raccapricciare, ma proprio l'odore.
E a seguire il sapore.
Della pelle, della saliva e _il resto._


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> C'ho pensato io. Rabarbaro for president :mrgreen:



pensa che Rabarbaro è stato uno dei (pochi) che quando ho iniziato a scrivere il blog, quindi all'inizio, mi ha scritto di non smettere.
Bocciandomi la parola soffocotti:unhappy:



quindi lui è uno dei colpevoli del doppio blog multnick:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> C'ho pensato io. Rabarbaro for president :mrgreen:


Lo voglio fare io a dargli lo smeraldo


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo entrambi.
> Per me l'odore è fondamentale.
> Non il profumo, che in genere mi fa raccapricciare, ma proprio l'odore.
> E a seguire il sapore.
> Della pelle, della saliva e _il resto._


bwahahah
Tebe in modalità porcona MADE-ON?
:rotfl:

Sei tornata fra noi brutta maialozza??:carneval:

E cmq straquoto pur'io.
Lo scrivevo anche nell'ultimo post.
Gli odori sono importantissimissimi.
Se non m'attira l'odore di una persona difficilmente scatta l'ormone quello nero proprio.
Difatti quello del Toyboy lo adoro.
Anche quello del suo sudore.
Tutto, proprio.
Cheppoi non è una puzza, è proprio un odore.
Vabè lassamo perde sti discorsi che sennò....
:unhappy:
:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo voglio fare io a dargli lo smeraldo








e fu così che si presero a schiaffi per una capra...

:risata:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> bwahahah
> Tebe in modalità porcona MADE-ON?
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...




macchè...son sempre e solo pecora nera, ovina quindi, ma confido nelle arti seduttive di lothar.
ha detto che mi fa girare gli occhi come l'esorcista (Dio lo volesse una buona volta), devo scegliere il motel o a parma o a Piacenza
Comunque.
Parlavo di ricordi.
Di Mattia e Man...













qualcuno mi aiuti per favore....
:mrgreen:

ma che mi rido. La situazione è tragica.


Sono diventata ormonalmente frigida.
Ora lo metto nell'avatar.
Utente ormonalmente frigida.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensa che Rabarbaro è stato uno dei (pochi) che quando ho iniziato a scrivere il blog, quindi all'inizio, mi ha scritto di non smettere.
> *Bocciandomi la parola soffocotti*:unhappy:
> 
> 
> ...


dicevo, infatti: Rabarbaro for president :sarcastic:


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

melania ha detto:


> ..e sono d'accordo.
> Anche io mi faccio guidare dagli odori, e per me sono davvero importanti. Infatti credo...lo so che può sembrare banale, ma non potrei mai essere attratta da un uomo di cui non mi piacesse l'odore, anche se avesse l'aspetto di un adone. Però, in genere, per gli uomini questo non è un aspetto fondamentale.


Questo per me e' il motivo di una vita! Fin da piccola sniffato tutto lo sniffabile, la Coccoina, l'inchiostro delle Bic, la spugnetta viola dentro le Polaroid istantanee, le borsette della zia, e mi azzardavo, cosi' per cultura, anche nell'interno dei pollai e dello stabbio, che non mi piaceva, ma tanto per fare repertorio. E il mio attuale marito lo sposai anche perche' mentre dormiva, e forse gia' russava quel giusto, emanava un inconfondibile odore di rose e pepe nero. Pensai pure che la madre gli lavasse i panni e la canottiera con un qualche ammorbidente muschiato, ma la vibrazione olfattiva continuo' a prescindere, e si rintraccia anche ora. Se volete vi dico tutto su hedioni, lattoni, damasceoni...ognuno di noi ha la propria vibrazione olfattiva, io so pure qual e' la mia...


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> macchè...son sempre e solo pecora nera, ovina quindi, ma confido nelle arti seduttive di lothar.
> ha detto che mi fa girare gli occhi come l'esorcista (Dio lo volesse una buona volta), devo scegliere il motel o a parma o a Piacenza
> Comunque.
> Parlavo di ricordi.
> ...


Ti prego mettilo.
Farebbe troppo ridere.
E poi magari se lo scrivi si scongiura come cosa e ridiventi normale.
E cmq beata te.
A me gli ormoni invece friggono ultimamente.
Stanno diventando fastidiosi.
Più che altro mi distraggono dalle cose importanti


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Aborrisci la reprimenza!
> Ella è la sconclusionata irridenza di rastremazioni dell'Es freudiano di conclamata iridescenza da parte di un super-io che motteggia come un novello Catone che la fava deve restare rancida e formaggiosa!
> Ghermisci le anatre con lo sventrapapere d'ordinanza prima ch'esso s'arrugginisca ed elle siano parzialmente inscatolate nel vasaetti di foie gras!
> Egli è un imperativo filogenetico!
> Telegrafa "obbedisco" al tuo re sul cavallo!


No, no e poi ancora no! Ancora non si vuole lo smeraldo, ma posso chiedere una deroga all' Admin?


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo entrambi.
> Per me l'odore è fondamentale.
> Non il profumo, che in genere mi fa raccapricciare, ma proprio l'odore.
> E a seguire il sapore.
> Della pelle, della saliva e _il resto._


Il resto sapeva di miele di corbezzolo.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Questo per me e' il motivo di una vita! Fin da piccola sniffato tutto lo sniffabile, la Coccoina, l'inchiostro delle Bic, la spugnetta viola dentro le Polaroid istantanee, le borsette della zia, e mi azzardavo, cosi' per cultura, anche nell'interno dei pollai e dello stabbio, che non mi piaceva, ma tanto per fare repertorio. E il mio attuale marito lo sposai anche perche' mentre dormiva, e forse gia' russava quel giusto, emanava un inconfondibile odore di rose e pepe nero. Pensai pure che la madre gli lavasse i panni e la canottiera con un qualche ammorbidente muschiato, ma la vibrazione olfattiva continuo' a prescindere, e si rintraccia anche ora. Se volete vi dico tutto su hedioni, lattoni, damasceoni...ognuno di noi ha la propria vibrazione olfattiva, io so pure qual e' la mia...


Inno (posso così?) dicci dicci.
E' un discorso nel quale mi sento decisamente rappresentata.
Anche io son fissata.
Cioè, mi rimangono impressi anche dopo anni e mi rimane l'imprinting proprio.
Specialmente con le persone, ma non solo, anche cose e luoghi e via dicendo.
Io ad esempio amo leggere e disegnare e quando ancora leggevo i fumetti e i manga la prima cosa che facevo era sniffarmeli per bene.
Sìssì coi manga, non coi libri, dato che i manga essendo illustrati avevano più inchiostro e il loro odore era più incisivo di quello di un semplice libro.

Se poi parliamo degli odori in generale si apre proprio un mondo...


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Questo per me e' il motivo di una vita! Fin da piccola sniffato tutto lo sniffabile, la Coccoina, l'inchiostro delle Bic, la spugnetta viola dentro le Polaroid istantanee, le borsette della zia, e mi azzardavo, cosi' per cultura, anche nell'interno dei pollai e dello stabbio, che non mi piaceva, ma tanto per fare repertorio. E il mio attuale marito lo sposai anche perche' mentre dormiva, e forse gia' russava quel giusto, emanava un inconfondibile odore di rose e pepe nero. Pensai pure che la madre gli lavasse i panni e la canottiera con un qualche ammorbidente muschiato, ma la vibrazione olfattiva continuo' a prescindere, e si rintraccia anche ora. Se volete vi dico tutto su hedioni, lattoni, damasceoni...ognuno di noi ha la propria vibrazione olfattiva, io so pure qual e' la mia...



nessuno che annusava i cadaveri e le mutande?


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessuno che annusava i cadaveri e le mutande?


hm...annusare cadaveri? Andavi all'obitorio e sniffavi? Mutande..usate, intendi? Tebina, sto cercando di mangiare qualcosa, pleeeeaaaseeeee :singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessuno che annusava i cadaveri e le mutande?


Da studentessa mi e' capitato di dover presenziare autopsie, ed ero raccapricciata ma curiosa, molto curiosa...Le mutande sempre, ovviamente! Quello e' un gesto naturale! Quasi meccanico direi, pero' non e' che mi dicano piu' di tanto, sono un po' una nicchia magari.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo entrambi.
> Per me l'odore è fondamentale.
> Non il profumo, che in genere mi fa raccapricciare, ma proprio l'odore.
> E a seguire il sapore.
> Della pelle, della saliva e _il resto._





babsi ha detto:


> bwahahah
> Tebe in modalità porcona MADE-ON?
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...





Innominata ha detto:


> Da studentessa mi e' capitato di dover presenziare autopsie, ed ero raccapricciata ma curiosa, molto curiosa...Le mutande sempre, ovviamente! Quello e' un gesto naturale! Quasi meccanico direi, pero' non e' che mi dicano piu' di tanto, sono un po' una nicchia magari.


POTREI MORIRE!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però almeno non mi sento più solo :amici:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> POTREI MORIRE!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Però almeno non mi sento più solo :amici:



:carneval:
eh già, non sei l'unico della cricca degli sniffoni qui :singleeye:
e non male interpretate, por favor.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

se vi do la mail della "mia ragazza" le fate capire tutto questo discorso???

SCHERZO OVVIAMENTE...era per ridere dai!


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> se vi do la mail della "mia ragazza" le fate capire tutto questo discorso???
> 
> SCHERZO OVVIAMENTE...era per ridere dai!


cos'è che non capisce?
mi sembra un discorso talmente ovvio...


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> cos'è che non capisce?
> mi sembra un discorso talmente ovvio...


il discorso che se non m'attira l'odore...potrà aspettare quanto vuole il desiderio da parte mia...ma non ci sarà mai quella "fame bestia" che ho avuto e riassaporato qualche sera fa...
credo che fosse dall'età di 18 anni che non facevo l'amore per 5 ore filate...


----------



## devastata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> il discorso che se non m'attira l'odore...potrà aspettare quanto vuole il desiderio da parte mia...ma non ci sarà mai quella "fame bestia" che ho avuto e riassaporato qualche sera fa...
> credo che fosse dall'età di 18 anni che non facevo l'amore per 5 ore filate...



Cosa ti piace della tua ragazza, casa a parte?


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cosa ti piace della tua ragazza, casa a parte?


Il fatto che è una buona persona...molto buona...ma per il resto...non so...


----------



## devastata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Il fatto che è una buona persona...molto buona...ma per il resto...non so...



Lei lo sa?


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lei lo sa?


be alcune cose si....quella degli odori si....sinceramente non le ho mai detto non mi piacciono le tue gambe e la tua panza...


----------



## devastata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> be alcune cose si....quella degli odori si....sinceramente non le ho mai detto non mi piacciono le tue gambe e la tua panza...



A 28 anni è impensabile accontentarsi del fatto che lei è solo molto buona, comprensiva, serve ben altro, pensaci, per te ed anche per lei, non si tratta solo di 'odorarsi amabilmente'. L'impressione è che niente di lei ti attragga, e se è cosi ora pensa a come andrà tra solo dieci anni.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A 28 anni è impensabile accontentarsi del fatto che lei è solo molto buona, comprensiva, serve ben altro, pensaci, per te ed anche per lei, non si tratta solo di 'odorarsi amabilmente'. L'impressione è che niente di lei ti attragga, e se è cosi ora pensa a come andrà tra solo dieci anni.


L'odore in questo contesto è secondario anche perché cambierà nel tempo.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A 28 anni è impensabile accontentarsi del fatto che lei è solo molto buona, comprensiva, serve ben altro, pensaci, per te ed anche per lei, non si tratta solo di 'odorarsi amabilmente'. L'impressione è che niente di lei ti attragga, e se è cosi ora pensa a come andrà tra solo dieci anni.


E' quello a cui sto pensando seriamente....è per questo che ho fermato il tutto....se lei mi attraesse così tanto, non sarei andato a cercare altro....


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> il discorso che se non m'attira l'odore...potrà aspettare quanto vuole il desiderio da parte mia...ma non ci sarà mai quella "fame bestia" che ho avuto e riassaporato qualche sera fa...
> credo che fosse dall'età di 18 anni che non facevo l'amore per 5 ore filate...


Steven...mi ricordi troppo il mio ToyBoy.
Nel senso che la storia è simile.
E tu mi sembri ingenuo e puro come lui cavoli.
Pure lui fidanzato con una che non riesce più a stimolarlo in quel senso.
Pure lui così confuso che sembra aver ritrovato la passione dopo anni...
Ehmm....
Sicuro di avere 28 anni??
:singleeye:
Non è che sto parlando proprio con lui, ehhh??
:mexican:

Sù a parte gli scherzi faccio la seria.
Dunque lungi da me dall'incentivarti a lasciarla la tua ragazza, eh, però che cavoli ma mica c'hai ottant'anni e figli a seguito.
Ragazzi seriamente ma come si fa a stare con una persona che da quel punto di vista non ci piace più?
Non dico che debba tirarti come appena l'hai conosciuta, che è na cosa matematicamente impossibile eh, però se non altro un minimo di desiderio. Non solo sessuale. Ma proprio di stare con lei. Come persona. No che le preferisci il pc o gli amici. Ma che scherzi? :unhappy:
Sì ok la casa....ma mica si può restare con una persona per UNA CASA ragazzi...Mi dispiace ma sono ben altre le cose che contano, specie in un rapporto come il loro dove non ci sono ancora vincoli di mezzo.
Da quando in qua si è così materialisti.
Almeno PRIMA l'amore deve esserci, che cacchio.
Ok, poi può succedere che finisca, e allora si resta insieme cmq per quieto vivere familiare, figli e roba varia.
Ma che cavoli partire già con queste premesse...a me sembrerebbe di perdere in partenza, te lo dico.
Poi fai tu.
Riflettici bene.
Un po' di lontananza da entrambe ti chiarirà forse le idee.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Steven...mi ricordi troppo il mio ToyBoy.
> Nel senso che la storia è simile.
> E tu mi sembri ingenuo e puro come lui cavoli.
> Pure lui fidanzato con una che non riesce più a stimolarlo in quel senso.
> ...


Heheheheh si si sicuro 28 anni 
Non mi sembra di non essere stato il ToyBoy di nessuno 

Babsi...è quello a cui sto pensando seriamente... non butterò all'aria per l'altra (anche se appena avrò fatto saltare la bomba probabilmente sarò da lei), so che la casa e la fatica sono importanti...ma io devo aver accanto una donna che mi faccia venire voglia di passarci del tempo insieme...mi faccia venir voglia di viaggiare con lei, regalarle dei fiori ecc. ecc ecc

Più il tempo passa, più mi accorgo che su questi punti non ci siamo...
non so come farò a spiegarlo a mio padre...molto materialista!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Steven...mi ricordi troppo il mio ToyBoy.
> Nel senso che la storia è simile.
> E tu mi sembri ingenuo e puro come lui cavoli.
> Pure lui fidanzato con una che non riesce più a stimolarlo in quel senso.
> ...


Standing ovation! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku1wvtw7_cs


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta e Babsi....

l'amore c'era ma era sotto forma di un grosso pupazzo di peluches! ora non mi basta più!


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Heheheheh si si sicuro 28 anni
> Non mi sembra di non essere stato il ToyBoy di nessuno
> 
> Babsi...è quello a cui sto pensando seriamente... non butterò all'aria per l'altra (anche se appena avrò fatto saltare la bomba probabilmente sarò da lei), so che la casa e la fatica sono importanti...ma io devo aver accanto una donna che mi faccia venire voglia di passarci del tempo insieme...mi faccia venir voglia di viaggiare con lei, regalarle dei fiori ecc. ecc ecc
> ...


Devi fargli capire che innanzitutto una casa ed una famiglia si costruiscono con una persona che si ama, è quello il presupposto, il punto di partenza, non il contrario.
Non puoi dire: voglio una famiglia; e basta.
Sì ok, ma con chi?
Sono cose di un certo valore, e proprio per questo, non possono mica reggersi sul niente, ma su basi solide.
E una persona giusta, che si ama, è un'ottima base.
Poi ripeto, le cose possono sempre evolversi e cambiare e anche guastarsi, ma se non altro sei partito col piede giusto no?
In bocca al lupo per tutto, spero per te che capirà 

Ps: è che a volte parli quasi come lui e bò...mi fai tenerezza 
oddio ecco fatto ora mi manca:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Brunetta e Babsi....
> 
> l'amore c'era ma era sotto forma di un grosso pupazzo di peluches! ora non mi basta più!


E meno male! :up:


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Devi fargli capire che innanzitutto una casa ed una famiglia si costruiscono con una persona che si ama, è quello il presupposto, il punto di partenza, non il contrario.
> Non puoi dire: voglio una famiglia; e basta.
> Sì ok, ma con chi?
> Sono cose di un certo valore, e proprio per questo, non possono mica reggersi sul niente, ma su basi solide.
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia! ma se vuoi ci spariamo uno spriz! )))))




Brunetta ha detto:


> E meno male! :up:


heeeeeeeeee si si!


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Brunetta e Babsi....
> 
> l'amore c'era ma era sotto forma di un grosso pupazzo di peluches! ora non mi basta più!


tenero

(oddio sto facendo una trasposizione mentale arghhhhh ahahahah)


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> tenero
> 
> (oddio sto facendo una trasposizione mentale arghhhhh ahahahah)


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


oddio davvero basta mi sto intenerendo troppo

 Babsi ripigliati!
ridiventa na stronzetta supponente:carneval:


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> tenero
> 
> (oddio sto facendo una trasposizione mentale arghhhhh ahahahah)





babsi ha detto:


> oddio davvero basta mi sto intenerendo troppo
> 
> Babsi ripigliati!
> ridiventa na stronzetta supponente:carneval:


Te l'ho detto spriz allora e facciamo due chiacchiere


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Standing ovation! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku1wvtw7_cs



Brunetta mi stai corteggiando troppo ultimamente!!!
ahahaha
addirittura due miei commenti approvati nel giro di due ore!!
così mi monto la testa eh :mrgreen:
scherzo grazie per la canzone...mi sono rifatta un po' le orecchie:up:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto spriz allora e facciamo due chiacchiere


caro steven ci manca solo che combino altri casini...
basta, devo pensare ai doveri ORA!!
:carneval:


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> caro steven ci manca solo che combino altri casini...
> basta, devo pensare ai doveri ORA!!
> :carneval:


HAHAHHAHA no no per l'amor di dio lungi da me l'idea di casini! Ne ho già abbastanza anche io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se devo trovarmi un'altra donna so gia dove provar ad andare!


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> HAHAHHAHA no no per l'amor di dio lungi da me l'idea di casini! Ne ho già abbastanza anche io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se devo trovarmi un'altra donna so gia dove provar ad andare!



già.
cmq se l'altra ti piace davvero io ci penserei su fossi in te.

magari è solo una bella affinità sessuale.
o forse è altro.
chissà.


----------



## Steven (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> già.
> cmq se l'altra ti piace davvero io ci penserei su fossi in te.
> 
> magari è solo una bella affinità sessuale.
> ...


Mi piace...c'è affinità...sessuale e fuori dal letto per quel poco che ho potuto conoscerla... ma non devo puntare su di lei...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Brunetta mi stai corteggiando troppo ultimamente!!!
> ahahaha
> addirittura due miei commenti approvati nel giro di due ore!!
> così mi monto la testa eh :mrgreen:
> scherzo grazie per la canzone...mi sono rifatta un po' le orecchie:up:


Corteggio, sbagliando, solo uomini.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Mi piace...c'è affinità...sessuale e *fuori dal letto *per quel poco che ho potuto conoscerla... ma non devo puntare su di lei...


...nessuna pietà :rotfl:


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Corteggio, sbagliando, solo uomini.


Infatti, sempre meglio aprirsi a nuovi orizzonti 
salvo poi capire che non fanno per noi :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Infatti, sempre meglio aprirsi a nuovi orizzonti
> salvo poi capire che non fanno per noi :mexican:


Intendevo che sbagliavo a corteggiare, non a prediligere gli uomini :mexican:


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

ALmeno mi tirate su il morale dai


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> ALmeno mi tirate su il morale dai


A te piace essere corteggiato o ti toglie interesse?


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> ALmeno mi tirate su il morale dai


siam qui per questo io & Brunetta.
bwahahahah
:carneval:
mamma mia quanto mi sento scemetta stasera oh
no davvero misà che ho la febbre.
una tonsilla mi si è gonfiata come un coso
mi pare di avere una terza tetta all'altezza della gola aiuto
:unhappy:


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te piace essere corteggiato o ti toglie interesse?


sai che non c'ho mai pensato? potrebbe piacermi...



babsi ha detto:


> siam qui per questo io & Brunetta.
> bwahahahah
> :carneval:
> mamma mia quanto mi sento scemetta stasera oh
> ...


Il vantaggio di averle tolte da piccolo...niente tette in gola!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> sai che non c'ho mai pensato?* potrebbe piacermi...
> 
> *
> 
> Il vantaggio di averle tolte da piccolo...niente tette in gola!


 Ottima notizia 
:lipstick: non miro a te, ragazzo.


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ottima notizia
> :lipstick: *non miro a te, ragazzo*.


HAHAHAHAHA cosa vuol dire??? ))


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHA cosa vuol dire??? ))


 Poiché chiedevo un parere, non volevo che pensassi che ci provassi con te.


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ottima notizia
> :lipstick: non miro a te, ragazzo.


Brunetta mira a me, Steven, è inutile.
:carneval:
ahahahah


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Brunetta mira a me, Steven, è inutile.
> :carneval:
> ahahahah



esatto... ormai sono innamorato di babsi..anche se se la fa con i vent'enni! ))

Ma di dove siete?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> esatto... ormai sono innamorato di babsi..anche se se la fa con i vent'enni! ))
> 
> Ma di dove siete?


Veramente babsi corteggiava :carneval: me!
Nordica ma brunetta


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> esatto... ormai sono innamorato di babsi..anche se se la fa con i vent'enni! ))
> 
> Ma di dove siete?


EHM
STEVEN
Per cortesia
fa' il galantuomo ed evita di dire certe cose
(che pessima uscita, davvero :unhappy: )
sennò tiro subito fuori gli artiglietti e ritiro tutto ciò che ho detto


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente babsi corteggiava :carneval: me!
> Nordica ma brunetta


Nordica??? Bergamo??


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Nordica??? Bergamo??


No.
Ma se volessi svelarmi l'avrei detto.


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente babsi corteggiava :carneval: me!
> Nordica ma brunetta


ma mi sono persa qualcosa....non eri TE a corteggiare ME Brunè?
due approvazioni in due ore..ohibò
se non è amore questo


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> EHM
> STEVEN
> Per cortesia
> fa' il galantuomo ed evita di dire certe cose
> ...


Scherzavooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ))


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma mi sono persa qualcosa....non eri TE a corteggiare ME Brunè?
> due approvazioni in due ore..ohibò
> se non è amore questo


In verità non mi ricordo chi approvo .
Ho dato approvazioni anche a chi mi ha detto cose sgradevoli.


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In verità non mi ricordo chi approvo .
> Ho dato approvazioni anche a chi mi ha detto cose sgradevoli.


Direi che è ora di dormirci sopra!

Io ora vado a letto! Grassie di tutto! Buona Nannnnnna

:rock:


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Direi che è ora di dormirci sopra!
> 
> Io ora vado a letto! Grassie di tutto! Buona Nannnnnna
> 
> :rock:


bonne nuit a tout le monde
tanto s'è capito che so l'unica insonne della cricca qui


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> bonne nuit a tout le monde
> tanto s'è capito che so l'unica insonne della cricca qui


no è che domani si lavora...e non posso far sempre le 2 di notte no???


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> no è che domani si lavora...e non posso far sempre le 2 di notte no???


Steven ma infatti vai di corsa!
a letto presto, domattina ti rimbocchi maniche e cervello e decidi sul da farsi, da bravo
Che la notte ti porti consiglio.
Au revoirrrrr
:up:


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Steven ma infatti vai di corsa!
> a letto presto, domattina ti rimbocchi maniche e cervello e decidi sul da farsi, da bravo
> Che la notte ti porti consiglio.
> Au revoirrrrr
> :up:


SI SI...ma mi tengo ancora un paio di settimane per decidere! grassie babsi!


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> SI SI...ma mi tengo ancora un paio di settimane per decidere! grassie babsi!


de nada
:up:
hasta pronto tio
y
suerte


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

:confuso::confuso::confuso::confuso:

cosa faccio???? santo dio un giorno son sul pero un giorno son sul melo....
non sono mai stato così indeciso!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> :confuso::confuso::confuso::confuso:
> 
> cosa faccio???? santo dio un giorno son sul pero un giorno son sul melo....
> non sono mai stato così indeciso!



Provare a non fare nulla.....
Fermati e osserva da fuori il tutto
Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario e vedrai che la risposta arriva.
Ma FERMATI


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provare a non fare nulla.....
> Fermati e osserva da fuori il tutto
> Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario e vedrai che la risposta arriva.
> Ma FERMATI


Sio bono farfalla...io i problemi sono abituato a spicciarmeli fuori alla svelta è una sofferenza per me!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Sio bono farfalla...io i problemi sono abituato a spicciarmeli fuori alla svelta è una sofferenza per me!


Ci sono dei problemi che non possono essere risolti nell'immediato


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Sio bono farfalla...io i problemi sono abituato a spicciarmeli fuori alla svelta è una sofferenza per me!


Tutti vorremmo toglierci i problemi alla svelta. 
Ascolta il proverbio "La gatta frettolosa ha fatto i gattini ciechi"
Quindi io continuo a consigliarti di non pensare, lasciati vivere per un po', sforzati di osservare senza agire.
Verrà il giorno in cui la decisione giusta ti verrà naturale







Cavolo come sono brava a dare i consigli agli altri, e su di me che sono una chiavica


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci sono dei problemi che non possono essere risolti nell'immediato


Lo so! porca maledetta zozza! Secondo voi è giusto rivedere una sera la mia ragazza per vedere che effetto mi fa?? se riguardo foto passate...per alcune mi mancano i momenti vissuti...per altri dico al diavolo..mi ha fatto passare giornate di emmental!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Sio bono farfalla...io i problemi sono abituato a spicciarmeli fuori alla svelta è una sofferenza per me!


Si ma... non è un problema. E' una scelta. E, se stai così, la scelta probabilmente l'hai già fatta. Capisco che tu ti senta un po' coglione ed in effetti... un pochino devo dirti che lo sei stato. Ma roba da ridere accorgersene ora: pensa un domani con obblighi legali... e magari un figlio.
La casa ... è solo roba. Ma si vive una volta sola.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Lo so! porca maledetta zozza! *Secondo voi è giusto rivedere una sera la mia ragazza per vedere che effetto mi fa*?? se riguardo foto passate...per alcune mi mancano i momenti vissuti...per altri dico al diavolo..mi ha fatto passare giornate di emmental!


per farti ancora del male?


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per farti ancora del male?


Solo per capire se mi manca qualcosa di lei o no!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Questo è quel che m'è successo ...*



Steven ha detto:


> Solo per capire se mi manca qualcosa di lei o no!


Si ma eventualmente saresti disposto a perdonare?


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ma eventualmente saresti disposto a perdonare?


ma è lui che *H*a tradito, se non sbaglio.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Mille*

cazzo.
Se arriva Min sei fottuta.

La h!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo.
> Se arriva Min sei fottuta.
> 
> La h!!!!


minchia :scared:

è che sto facendo altro.
grazie tebe.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> minchia :scared:
> 
> è che sto facendo altro.
> grazie tebe.



pericolo scampato.

Paura fifa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma è lui che *H*a tradito, se non sbaglio.


mi è semblato di NON vedele un acca


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma è lui che *H*a tradito, se non sbaglio.


ops sorry


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è semblato di NON vedele un acca


è la tastiera! 


credimi


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> è la tastiera!
> 
> 
> credimi


sulla parola


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ma eventualmente saresti disposto a perdonare?


Son io il colpevole.... son io da perdonare...


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si ma... non è un problema. E' una scelta. E, se stai così, la scelta probabilmente l'hai già fatta. Capisco che tu ti senta un po' coglione ed in effetti... un pochino devo dirti che lo sei stato. Ma roba da ridere accorgersene ora: pensa un domani con obblighi legali... e magari un figlio.
> La casa ... è solo roba. Ma si vive una volta sola.


:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Questo è quel che m'è successo ...*



Steven ha detto:


> Son io il colpevole.... son io da perdonare...


Mi ero persa per strada


----------



## Steven (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi ero persa per strada


Avevo intuito...ora che mi dici??  ritratta tutto e riparti da capo!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Avevo intuito...ora che mi dici??  ritratta tutto e riparti da capo!


ecco mi sono riletta il primo post... secondo me non devi vederla lo stesso.
ti ha perdonato cosi nell'immediato e qualcosa non quadra....sicuro sicuro che lei abbia la coscienza pulita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> :up:


Spesso, quando chiediamo un consiglio, conosciamo già la risposta ma... preferiremmo non saperla


----------



## eugenio (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Steven, non ho letto tutte le risposte ma ti dò la mia, che già sono esperto in casini 
Secondo me la 'chimica' chiamiamola così che hai trovato con l'altra è molto importante. Può darsi che tu razionalmente decida di ritrovare un equilibrio con la tua ragazza, se così fosse sarà perché hai deciso di seppellire o sopprimere qualcosa che secondo me tornerà fuori più avanti. Sono d'accordo a dire 'mi prendo un momento sabbatico' e sto da solo, può darsi che la donna giusta per te non sia nessuna delle due, magari ti aspetta da qualche parte ed è una somma delle due... non devi guardare alla 'forza delle cose', ovvero la casa già pronta ecc ecc... Per fortuna questo dubbio ti è venuto prima di costruirti una famiglia. Penso che tutti i rapporti partano da un'attrazione fisica, poi il rapporto cresce e può diventare qualcosa di più grande, ma non può mancare il primo ingrediente.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

eugenio ha detto:


> Ciao Steven, non ho letto tutte le risposte ma ti dò la mia, che già sono esperto in casini
> Secondo me la 'chimica' chiamiamola così che hai trovato con l'altra è molto importante. Può darsi che tu razionalmente decida di ritrovare un equilibrio con la tua ragazza, se così fosse sarà perché hai deciso di seppellire o sopprimere qualcosa che secondo me tornerà fuori più avanti. Sono d'accordo a dire 'mi prendo un momento sabbatico' e sto da solo, può darsi che la donna giusta per te non sia nessuna delle due, magari ti aspetta da qualche parte ed è una somma delle due... non devi guardare alla 'forza delle cose', ovvero la casa già pronta ecc ecc... Per fortuna questo dubbio ti è venuto prima di costruirti una famiglia. Penso che tutti i rapporti partano da un'attrazione fisica, poi il rapporto cresce e può diventare qualcosa di più grande, ma non può mancare il primo ingrediente.


Ma secondo me..
Sbagli nel meccanicismo...
Se solo tu sapessi quanti miei rapporti sono partiti con una forte attrazione e in men che non si dica si sono evoluti in un sostanziale fastidio....

Il rapporto può crescere, ma anche no...

QUanti di noi possono dire a testa alta...
Pensavo fosse amore
invece ho preso un mega trombon? Eh?

QUanto è facile lusingarsi e ingannarsi 
su certe cose...

Quanto...


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Questo è quel che m'è successo ...*

Ho letto solo la prima pagina.

Caro amico..stai confrontando pere con patate. Id est stai confrontando due cose che non c'entrano niente. 
Se pensi che si possa costruire un rapporto di cinque anni basandosi sull'odore, sulla pelle, eccetera...non ci siamo per niente. Un rapporto serio va coltivato e comporta dei sacrifici e rinunce, col premio di grandi felicità quotidiane.

Saluti.


----------



## Steven (18 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco mi sono riletta il primo post... secondo me non devi vederla lo stesso.
> ti ha perdonato cosi nell'immediato e qualcosa non quadra....sicuro sicuro che lei abbia la coscienza pulita?


Sicuro...da metterci un test... sul fuoco..



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spesso, quando chiediamo un consiglio, conosciamo già la risposta ma... preferiremmo non saperla


già! ho preso la mia decisione...ho parlato con mio padre...



eugenio ha detto:


> Ciao Steven, non ho letto tutte le risposte ma ti dò la mia, che già sono esperto in casini
> Secondo me la 'chimica' chiamiamola così che hai trovato con l'altra è molto importante. Può darsi che tu razionalmente decida di ritrovare un equilibrio con la tua ragazza, se così fosse sarà perché hai deciso di seppellire o sopprimere qualcosa che secondo me tornerà fuori più avanti. Sono d'accordo a dire 'mi prendo un momento sabbatico' e sto da solo, può darsi che la donna giusta per te non sia nessuna delle due, magari ti aspetta da qualche parte ed è una somma delle due... non devi guardare alla 'forza delle cose', ovvero la casa già pronta ecc ecc... Per fortuna questo dubbio ti è venuto prima di costruirti una famiglia. Penso che tutti i rapporti partano da un'attrazione fisica, *poi il rapporto cresce e può diventare qualcosa di più grande, ma non può mancare il primo ingrediente*.


Si oppure il rapporto può diventare fastidioso...quello non si sa... certo è che se una persona ti piace sia fisicamente sia intellettualmente forse potresti aver più possibilità....



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me..
> Sbagli nel meccanicismo...
> Se solo tu sapessi quanti miei rapporti sono partiti con una forte attrazione e in men che non si dica si sono evoluti in un sostanziale fastidio....
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo su tutto...



KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho letto solo la prima pagina.
> 
> Caro amico..stai confrontando pere con patate. Id est stai confrontando due cose che non c'entrano niente.
> Se pensi che si possa costruire un rapporto di cinque anni basandosi sull'odore, sulla pelle, eccetera...non ci siamo per niente. Un rapporto serio va coltivato e comporta dei sacrifici e rinunce, col premio di grandi felicità quotidiane.
> Saluti.


Concordo anche con te...io non baso il rapporto su questo....ma sto solo dicendo che questa parte mi è mancata...anche questo ci vuole secondo me...poi chiaro non è tutto...BISOGNA COLTIVARE IL RAPPORTO...io non l'ho fatto, io ho sbagliato, ora me ne pento...ma vedrò di non rifare lo stesso errore 2 volte...


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ho letto solo la prima pagina.
> 
> Caro amico..stai confrontando pere con patate. Id est stai confrontando due cose che non c'entrano niente.
> Se pensi che si possa costruire un rapporto di cinque anni basandosi sull'odore, sulla pelle, eccetera...non ci siamo per niente. Un rapporto serio va coltivato e comporta dei sacrifici e rinunce, col premio di grandi felicità quotidiane.
> ...


Io penso invece che quello debba proprio essere il punto di partenza.
L'attrazione fisica, il feeling mentale istantaneo, la complicità dentro e fuori il letto è fondamentale.
Se non c'è quella, si costruisce fin da subito un rapporto morto, che va più avanti per inerzia che per vero amore, per un accontentarsi perchè non si trova niente di meglio, direi molto cinicamente.
Intanto deve esserci quello, poi l'amore verrà, verrà l'affezionarsi, verrà il volere davvero bene a quella persona, verrà il guardarlo e volerlo come il padre dei tuoi figli, verrà il volerlo sostenere in ogni sua difficoltà, verrà il voler costruire con lui un qualcosa di solido e duraturo, verrà il sopportarlo nonostante i suoi mille difettacci senza mandarlo al diavolo alla prima sfuriata.
Ma son cose che vengono DOPO.
Come conseguenza di.
Ragazzi già l'amore sfuma, l'attrazione sessuale cala, il desiderio si spegne negli anni; e uno rimane comunque insieme per altre cose; ma CHE DIAMINE, per lo meno all'inizio, ci vogliamo credere o no in un rapporto??
Ci vogliamo scegliere sì o no una persona che ci piace davvero, che appena la vediamo vorremmo sbaciucchiarcela dall'inizio alla fine, che ci fa girare la testa quando la annusiamo??
Lo avremo o no sto diritto, che cavoli??
O dobbiamo (_dovete_, che io non l'ho mai fatte di queste rinunce per fortuna, e me ne vanto, pure) per forza rassegnarci a vivere sin da subito un rapporto basato più sull'affetto e sulla "fratellanza" che sul desiderarsi davvero?
E che cavoli.
Apritevi alla vita.
Ma che tristezza a volte leggere certe cose.
Si ragiona come se si avesse cent'anni per chiappa.


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

L'attrazione fisica, il feeling mentale istantaneo, la complicità dentro e fuori il letto è fondamentale.


Mica hai chiesto poco!  Sarebbe bello se  tutti i rapporti cominciassero così!


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'attrazione fisica, il feeling mentale istantaneo, la complicità dentro e fuori il letto è fondamentale.
> 
> 
> Mica hai chiesto poco!  Sarebbe bello che tutti i rapporti cominciassero così!


devastata ma come fai a stare con una persona, almeno all'inizio, se manca tutto ciò?
non so a me sembra la cosa più normale del mondo.
sennò si rimane amici e punto, insomma.


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Questo è quel che m'è successo ...*



babsi ha detto:


> Io penso invece che quello debba proprio essere il punto di partenza.
> L'attrazione fisica, il feeling mentale istantaneo, la complicità dentro e fuori il letto è fondamentale.
> Se non c'è quella, si costruisce fin da subito un rapporto morto, che va più avanti per inerzia che per vero amore, per un accontentarsi perchè non si trova niente di meglio, direi molto cinicamente.
> Intanto deve esserci quello, poi l'amore verrà, verrà l'affezionarsi, verrà il volere davvero bene a quella persona, verrà il guardarlo e volerlo come il padre dei tuoi figli, verrà il volerlo sostenere in ogni sua difficoltà, verrà il voler costruire con lui un qualcosa di solido e duraturo, verrà il sopportarlo nonostante i suoi mille difettacci senza mandarlo al diavolo alla prima sfuriata.
> ...




Mi pare che con la sua donna non fosse un rapporto "all'inizio"...se "all'inizio"non era stimolante come doveva...beh, ha fatto un grande errore.


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi pare che con la sua donna non fosse un rapporto "all'inizio"...se "all'inizio"non era stimolante come doveva...beh, ha fatto un grande errore.


infatti.
ma non è né il primo né l'ultimo che sento parlar così sin da subito della propria partner.
però io mi chiedo...se le cose non vanno bene almeno all'inizio...come speri che migliorino poi?
specie da quel punto di vista.
e allora mi chiedo di nuovo...perchè ci si accontenta?


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo con te, ma che all'inizio uno trovi proprio tutto e subito è difficilissmo.

L'attrazione fisica è facile, o c'è o non c'è.

Poi c'è l'intesa sessuale, e anche quella o c'è o è inutile proseguire.

In quanto al resto lo capisci con il tempo, e a volte resti insieme e ami anche se non c'è complicità come vorresti, e capisci che l'altro spesso è mentalmente assente.

Certo, tu sei giovane ed è giusto idealizzare e sono la prima a consigliarti di non accontentarti mai, tanto le fregature poi si possono prendere comunque.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> certo è che se una persona ti piace sia fisicamente sia intellettualmente forse potresti aver più possibilità....


Ma Steven, te sei un ragazzo fortuito, fortunoso ed anche fortunale!
Cioè, con le ragazze che merlettano il tombolo e con quelle che t'ammappano la fava e la favella son capaci tutti di restare delusi, se non altro perchè con codeste sigaraie è facile essere abbarbagliati e miraggiati!
Loro vanno condendo le tue espettative della follia d'esser soddisfatte, prima con la di loro bellezza e carmosità curvilinea, poi col buon carattere che non t'ammorba come la diarrea quando sei in autostrada lontano da un autogrill!
Ma è tutta finzione la loro più anche della tua e la carne s'infiappa e gualcisce ben prima che il tuo guerriero dalla testa di popora si ritiri come testa di tartaruca a far fare il brodo ai sonagli e il loro silente contegno9 si trasforma in sdegno colla stessa velocità in cui la tua illusione si tramuta in due palle così!
Punta in basso invece!
Parti senza nè speranze nè aspettative!
Con le donne non è affatto difficile, credimi!
Ti preserverai dallo scorno!


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma che all'inizio uno trovi proprio tutto e subito è difficilissmo.
> 
> L'attrazione fisica è facile, o c'è o non c'è.
> 
> ...


Devastata (oddio mi si fa male chiamarti così :unhappy:, com'è che posso chiamarti?), ma io non sto idealizzando proprio niente.
Ho ventiquattro anni ma ste cose le cercherei pure a cinquanta, sebbene in sfumature diverse.
Certo è normale, dal momento che mi ritrovassi single e magari volessi una famiglia o una figlia a quell'età, diciamo che forse, e dico, FORSE, proverei a chiudere un occhio su certe cose, perchè magari il mio desiderio di martenità e stabilità prevarrebbe su altre cose, e quindi lascerei correre.
Però comunque all'inizio di un rapporto NON ci si può accontentare, a prescindere dall'età.
Che c'entra che io abbia 25 o ottant'anni, se devo stare con una persona tanto per stare, me ne rimango single allora.
Son cose che ripeto, _potresti perdere nel corso degli anni e del rapporto..._ma almeno all'inizio, son fondamentali.
Sennò ci si prende in giro sin da subito e si va avanti con la consapevolezza che manca sempre qualcosa e che quindi...tutto potrebbe finire da un momento all'altro.


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Certe cose arrivano caso mai dopo, con una conoscenza profonda e lo stare insieme.

All'inizio di ogni rapporto, se non nasce da una precedente amicizia, può esserci solo attrazioni fisica, e per chi passa subito ai fatti, oggi quasi tutti, intesa sessuale.

Per me è cosi.

Passando alla realtà e guardandoci intorno non sono molti i rapporti che contengono tutti gli ingredienti.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Io penso invece che quello debba proprio essere il punto di partenza.
> L'attrazione fisica, il feeling mentale istantaneo, la complicità dentro e fuori il letto è fondamentale.
> Se non c'è quella, si costruisce fin da subito un rapporto morto, che va più avanti per inerzia che per vero amore, per un accontentarsi perchè non si trova niente di meglio, direi molto cinicamente.
> Intanto deve esserci quello, poi l'amore verrà, verrà l'affezionarsi, verrà il volere davvero bene a quella persona, verrà il guardarlo e volerlo come il padre dei tuoi figli, verrà il volerlo sostenere in ogni sua difficoltà, verrà il voler costruire con lui un qualcosa di solido e duraturo, verrà il sopportarlo nonostante i suoi mille difettacci senza mandarlo al diavolo alla prima sfuriata.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:
Beata gioventù
Beata la tua epoca
Beata la tua situazione...

Babsi pensa 
ad epoche
in cui le madri condizionavano le figlie
al punto di spingerle a sposare un ragazzo che volevano loro...
Loro madri eh? Non loro figlie...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> infatti.
> ma non è né il primo né l'ultimo che sento parlar così sin da subito della propria partner.
> però io mi chiedo...se le cose non vanno bene almeno all'inizio...come speri che migliorino poi?
> specie da quel punto di vista.
> e allora mi chiedo di nuovo...perchè ci si accontenta?


Perchè si vuol godere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bocca mia taci...

Babsi pensa a mondi in cui se uscivi con un ragazzo eri già...maritata...

Babsi pensa a mondi in cui se uscivi con tanti ragazzi...era tuo padre a dirti...ma sei na vacca?

Babsi pensa a mondi in cui ti insegnavano che quello sarà tuo marito e tu ti devi adattare...

Si se le cose non vanno bene all'inizio....

poi....

Non faranno che peggiorare...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Devastata (oddio mi si fa male chiamarti così :unhappy:, com'è che posso chiamarti?), ma io non sto idealizzando proprio niente.
> Ho ventiquattro anni ma ste cose le cercherei pure a cinquanta, sebbene in sfumature diverse.
> Certo è normale, dal momento che mi ritrovassi single e magari volessi una famiglia o una figlia a quell'età, diciamo che forse, e dico, FORSE, proverei a chiudere un occhio su certe cose, perchè magari il mio desiderio di martenità e stabilità prevarrebbe su altre cose, e quindi lascerei correre.
> Però comunque all'inizio di un rapporto NON ci si può accontentare, a prescindere dall'età.
> ...


Eh ma sai veniamo da mondi in cui per una donna...
Amare un uomo
era l'unico scopo e ideale di vita no?
Pensa al grande sogno del matrimonio, un marito, una casa...

Una laurea?
Ma cosa stai dicendo su eh?

Tanto poi mi devo sposare e mi tocca rinunciare ad esercitare la professione...tanto c'è mio marito che ci mantiene no?
L'omo l'è lù...no?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Io penso invece che quello debba proprio essere il punto di partenza.
> L'attrazione fisica, il feeling mentale istantaneo, la complicità dentro e fuori il letto è fondamentale.
> Se non c'è quella, si costruisce fin da subito un rapporto morto, che va più avanti per inerzia che per vero amore, per un accontentarsi perchè non si trova niente di meglio, direi molto cinicamente.
> Intanto deve esserci quello, poi l'amore verrà, verrà l'affezionarsi, verrà il volere davvero bene a quella persona, verrà il guardarlo e volerlo come il padre dei tuoi figli, verrà il volerlo sostenere in ogni sua difficoltà, verrà il voler costruire con lui un qualcosa di solido e duraturo, verrà il sopportarlo nonostante i suoi mille difettacci senza mandarlo al diavolo alla prima sfuriata.
> ...



Mi fai ridere ...
sembri mia nipote...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi fai ridere ...
> sembri mia nipote...:smile:


Parlo io adesso...
E sia!
Babsi sarà la nipotina viziata del conte!


----------



## babsi (19 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi fai ridere ...
> sembri mia nipote...:smile:



a me invece fate tristezza voi, se la pensate così.
ma poi non vi lamentate se vi ritrovate due corna così dopo qualche mese dal matrimonio....o se vi ritrovate a tradire il partner perchè lo avete sposato pur sapendo già da prima che non lo si amava.
Guarda luna che questa è una questione di testa, non di età.
Io la penso così da quando son regazzina e continuerò a pensarla così punto e basta, e ne vado fiera, sinceramente.
Ma poi ci sono anche quelli che alla mia età già son vecchi dentro.
Che pensano a sposarsi il prima possibile col primo ragazzetto che incontrano e ad accasarsi senza nemmeno aver visto un po' di mondo....e arrivano a 50 anni pieni di rimpianti e sogni nel cassetto ed esperienze ancora da fare e mille grilli per la testa.
E sono poi i primi che combinano casini....che alla prima occasione di fuga, alla prima tentazione, scappano, distruggendo tutto...
Ne ho avuto un esempio proprio oggi parlando con una mia amica, il padre di una delle sue è fuggito via di casa con una "amica" sparendo per giorni interi senza degnare di farsi vivo nè avvisando di niente la moglie nè il figlio, che hanno persino pensato spaventandosi che fosse morto...lei malata e lui la molla così senza degnare di darle più una mano...per dirtene una.
E allora io ti dico, che cacchio, le cose meglio scegliersele per bene prima, che lamentarsene poi.
Che poi per me fare selezione e scegliere bene è la normalità, non le vedo come un fatto sensazionale.
Ma se ancora parliamo di "Sai piccolè, ai tempi miei....."
Essì, allora Conte rispondo pure a te, massì, retrocediamo ancora un po', arriviamo al medioevo, quando la donna nemmeno poteva scegliere se studiare o farsi una cultura, nè tantomeno poteva permettersi di lavorare e costruirsi una propria dignità ed indipendenza. Ma allora grazie al cavolo che i suoi unici pensieri erano: mi sposo e mi faccio ingravidare dal primo che mi trovano mamma e papà, d'altronde è questo il mio destino.
Sai che ti dico?
Per fortuna di donne coi controcazzi anche nel passato ce ne sono state.
Hanno fatto scandalo, hanno infranto regole e tabù e schemi; ma si son fatte valere, portando avanti la loro voce e le proprie scelte.

Ps:se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare, ma proprio tanto, è vedere che ciò che uno scrive viene giudicato SOLO in base alla sua età.
A 24 anni una donna è padrona e consapevole delle proprie scelte come una di quaranta, direi.
E la maturità è molto relativa.
40 anni non ti regalano la maturità, quella te la devi saper conquistare, con le unghie e con i denti, direi.
e una vita fatte di accontentarsi non le la regala certo.
"Nipotina" un par de cavoli, direi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me invece fate tristezza voi, se la pensate così.
> ma poi non vi lamentate se vi ritrovate due corna così dopo qualche mese dal matrimonio....o se vi ritrovate a tradire il partner perchè lo avete sposato pur sapendo già da prima che non lo si amava.
> Guarda luna che questa è una questione di testa, non di età.
> Io la penso così da quando son regazzina e continuerò a pensarla così punto e basta, e ne vado fiera, sinceramente.
> ...


Si mia cara...
Come nipotina per me sei perfetta...
A me piace da impazzire come tu descrivi i tuoi 24 anni...
Ma sappi che nostro malgrado si sono donne di 50
che non non non non sono ancora padrone di sè stesse...

Vedi Babsi...
Tu ora mi appari come un missile che parte dalla terra...
Come sai deve spendere una montagna di energia per andare in orbita...

Ecco la donna di 40 è finalmente nella sua orbita...

Ma come sai è un attimo sbagliare...
E quelle che sbagliano o schizzano via nello spazio, o cadono rovinosamente al suolo...

Poi dicono...
Mi è crollato il mondo in testa...
Ma che cazzo, non vedi che il tuo orgoglio di gallina, ti impedisce di vedere che sei tu che sei crollata al suolo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma Babsi come sono i tuoi coetanei eh?
Vediamo di capire come mai ci sono sempre più donne di 24 o 25 anni...che prediligono la compagnia di un uomo di 40...anzichè del coetaneo...perchè lo trovano un moccioso...no?

Le donne che hanno il doppio dei tuoi anni...ti appaiono condizionate..ok...

Quel condizionamento che leggi si chiama esperienza.
Esperienza del vivere o del subire.

E loro in coro ti dicono...
Passa per dove siamo passate noi e poi parla.

Sai io a 24 anni mi comperavo una casa e andavo a vivere da solo.
Mi crollava un mutuo sulla testa...

ma io ero il padrone del mondo...
Ora a 45 mi accontento dell'universo no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me invece fate tristezza voi, se la pensate così.
> ma poi non vi lamentate se vi ritrovate due corna così dopo qualche mese dal matrimonio....o se vi ritrovate a tradire il partner perchè lo avete sposato pur sapendo già da prima che non lo si amava.
> Guarda luna che questa è una questione di testa, non di età.
> Io la penso così da quando son regazzina e continuerò a pensarla così punto e basta, e ne vado fiera, sinceramente.
> ...


cara piccola Babsi:mrgreen:
il mio intervento non era voluto per farti arrabbiare...
Tanto mi piace confrontarmi con persone più anziane...
allo stesso modo mi piace farlo con persone più giovani per avere sempre uuna 
visione più
ampia di ogni pensiero...


----------



## babsi (20 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cara piccola Babsi:mrgreen:
> il mio intervento non era voluto per farti arrabbiare...
> Tanto mi piace confrontarmi con persone più anziane...
> allo stesso modo mi piace farlo con persone più giovani per avere sempre uuna
> ...


ah ma allora siamo recidivi...della serie che quello che uno dice proprio ci entra da un'orecchia e ci esce dall'altra eh?
Sarà l'età? Amplifon aiuta, lo dice anche la pubblicità!
Dici che se io cominciassi a chiamarti per par condicio "Cara mia vecchia Luna" (a proposito quante primavere ne abbiamo, quest'anno?), te la prenderesti?
No, giusto? 
E allora andiamo pure!

Ps: cmq che bella dimostrazione di maturità, se uno sottolinea che gli da fastidio essere chiamato in un certo modo, subito lo si richiama tale...ah, che belli stì dispettucci, eh??
si torna proprio bambini...anzi, in certi casi non si è proprio mai cresciuti :up:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Mi pare che con la sua donna non fosse un rapporto "all'inizio"...se "all'inizio"non era stimolante come doveva...beh, ha fatto un grande errore.



quoto


----------



## devastata (20 Gennaio 2013)

Inoltre, nove su diedi di noi gli hanno consigliato di lasciare la sua ragazza e fregarsene dei soldi e del tempo spesi per la casa. 

Pure io che sono una matura pensionata sessantenne il prossimo mese di agosto.


----------



## Steven (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bestia se è andata avanti la cosa! Non scornatevi...son d'accordo con tutti!!!

Ragazzi...decisione presa...dovrò solo comunicarlo a breve...appena son più tranquillo...e poi si decide per la casa...proverò se mi è possibile e se accetterà a ritirarla...

Speriamo fatemi l'imbocca al lupo!


----------



## Steven (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bestia se è andata avanti la cosa! Non scornatevi...son d'accordo con tutti!!!

Ragazzi...decisione presa...dovrò solo comunicarlo a breve...appena son più tranquillo...e poi si decide per la casa...proverò se mi è possibile e se accetterà a ritirarla...

Speriamo fatemi l'imbocca al lupo!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Bestia se è andata avanti la cosa! Non scornatevi...son d'accordo con tutti!!!
> 
> Ragazzi...decisione presa...dovrò solo comunicarlo a breve...appena son più tranquillo...e poi si decide per la casa...proverò se mi è possibile e se accetterà a ritirarla...
> 
> Speriamo fatemi l'imbocca al lupo!


Speriamo che sia la decisione giusta...
Che per un punto martin perse la capa


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Bestia se è andata avanti la cosa! Non scornatevi...son d'accordo con tutti!!!
> 
> Ragazzi...decisione presa...dovrò solo comunicarlo a breve...appena son più tranquillo...e poi si decide per la casa...proverò se mi è possibile e se accetterà a ritirarla...
> 
> Speriamo fatemi l'imbocca al lupo!


In bocca al lupo:up:
faccio il tifo per te


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tradire non è per te... semplice.

Dunque molla tutto e vivi la tua vita.

Cattivik


----------



## Steven (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Speriamo che sia la decisione giusta...
> Che per un punto martin perse la capa


Speriamo...ma bisogna rischiare!



farfalla ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo:up:
> faccio il tifo per te


Gracie! 



Cattivik ha detto:


> Tradire non è per te... semplice.
> 
> Dunque molla tutto e vivi la tua vita.
> 
> Cattivik


Lo farò! sicuro! vi farò sapere!


Grazie a tutti...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ah ma allora siamo recidivi...della serie che quello che uno dice proprio ci entra da un'orecchia e ci esce dall'altra eh?
> Sarà l'età? Amplifon aiuta, lo dice anche la pubblicità!
> Dici che se io cominciassi a chiamarti per par condicio "Cara mia vecchia Luna" (a proposito quante primavere ne abbiamo, quest'anno?), te la prenderesti?
> No, giusto?
> ...


fai tenerezza e va bene così.. :up:... se avessi detto di avere 40 anni non ti avrebbe creduto nessuno. 

a 40 anni avrai cambiato molte idee rispetto ad ora. credimi.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fai tenerezza e va bene così.. :up:... se avessi detto di avere 40 anni non ti avrebbe creduto nessuno.
> 
> a 40 anni avrai cambiato molte idee rispetto ad ora. credimi.


scusa sei libero stasera?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fai tenerezza e va bene così.. :up:... se avessi detto di avere 40 anni non ti avrebbe creduto nessuno.
> 
> a 40 anni avrai cambiato molte idee rispetto ad ora. credimi.





Simy ha detto:


> scusa sei libero stasera?



non le rispondere


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fai tenerezza e va bene così.. :up:... *se avessi detto di avere 40 anni non ti avrebbe creduto nessuno.*
> 
> a 40 anni avrai cambiato molte idee rispetto ad ora. credimi.


Infatti nel tuo caso faccio proprio fatica a crederlo.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fai tenerezza e va bene così.. :up:... se avessi detto di avere 40 anni non ti avrebbe creduto nessuno.
> 
> a 40 anni avrai cambiato molte idee rispetto ad ora. credimi.


quanto siete scontati.
ci credo che a 40 anni avrò modificato certi miei modi di vedere la vita, vorrei ben vedere(anche se in linea generale i principi in cui uno crede dovrebbero rimanere quelli).
ma cosa c'entra?
qui il discorso era diverso.
si era partiti dal presupposto che quando si comincia una relazione seria, uno si scelga il partner per bene e non così alla cavolo di cane.
mi vorreste dire Luna, Occhi Verdi, Farfalla o chi per voi, che a voi basta che respiri?
Si parlava di sessualità e complicità in una coppia, il nostro Steven si è ritrovato a metterle le corna proprio perchè aveva scelto una con cui non c'era mai stata complicità da quel punto di vista; ecco, a me questo sembra inconcepibile, e se a voi sembra normale, che uno si va a castrare con un partner col quale sin dall'inizio non va bene il sesso, allora forse siete voi che siete anormali, o vi accontentate, o solo tanto frustrati.
attenzione non dico che queste non possano essere cose che DOPO vengano meno, eh.
che col tempo, l'abitudine, il matrimonio e tutta sta roba qui si sa che la passione scema.
ma all'inizio c'era, è questo il punto.
a prescindere da come è andata a finire la vostra relazione, all'inizio questa passione c'era?
sì?
ecco, allora la pensiamo uguale, quindi basta commenti sull'età o sulla tenerezza, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> quanto siete scontati.
> ci credo che a 40 anni avrò modificato certi miei modi di vedere la vita, vorrei ben vedere(anche se in linea generale i principi in cui uno crede dovrebbero rimanere quelli).
> ma cosa c'entra?
> qui il discorso era diverso.
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda ho quotato Occhiverdi per la richiesta che ha fatto Simy dubito dopo.....
Per il resto adesso leggo e ti dico se condivido


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> quanto siete scontati.
> ci credo che a 40 anni avrò modificato certi miei modi di vedere la vita, vorrei ben vedere(anche se in linea generale i principi in cui uno crede dovrebbero rimanere quelli).
> ma cosa c'entra?
> qui il discorso era diverso.
> ...


Grande Babsi
Ma pensa quanti a 25 hanno scelto una persona 
e a 40 hanno capito che non era quella giusta?

Eh?

E l'orgoglio poi ti fa dire che era quella giusta no?

Perchè altrimenti dovrebbero dirsi

che stupido che so sta quella volta no?

E ci vuole umiltà per ammettere di essere anche stupidi nella vita....

Una mi dice
Conte ma perchè sei andato assieme a quella?

E io...

Eh me so ciavà no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Come quella volta che ho visto i miei suoceri litigare...
Lei ben cari, il pì stupido degli uomini l'ho sposato io...
E lui...beh se tu fossi stata intelligente non avresti compiuto quell'errore no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande Babsi
> Ma pensa quanti a 25 hanno scelto una persona
> e a 40 hanno capito che non era quella giusta?
> 
> ...


E infatti rosso....
La verità fa male lo sooooooooooooooooooooooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E infatti rosso....
> La verità fa male lo sooooooooooooooooooooooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me hanno dato due verdi su quest'intervento sopra conte
ahahahah
ben ti sta 

e in totale qualcosa come 5 su qst threaddddd :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me hanno dato due verdi su quest'intervento sopra conte
> ahahahah
> ben ti sta
> 
> e in totale qualcosa come 5 su qst threaddddd :carneval:


Beh uno è mio...
Devo incoraggiare le nuove leve...
Allora come zio non sarei male no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> mi vorreste dire Luna, Occhi Verdi, Farfalla o chi per voi, che a voi basta che respiri? Si parlava di sessualità e complicità in una coppia, il nostro Steven si è ritrovato a metterle le corna proprio perchè aveva scelto una con cui non c'era mai stata complicità da quel punto di vista; ecco, a me questo sembra inconcepibile, e se a voi sembra normale, che uno si va a castrare con un partner col quale sin dall'inizio non va bene il sesso, allora forse siete voi che siete anormali, o vi accontentate, o solo tanto frustrati.


  La mia compagna è soddisfatta del sesso con me, io non sono soddisfatto del sesso con lei, ma so bene che non è una colpa sua, ma un problema che mi porto dentro io e che questo rimarrà insito in me fino alla fine della mia vita, testato e provato. Io sto con lei anche se non ho voglia sessualmente parlando per ben altro, fosse anche solo il sorriso che mi fa quando ci vediamo dopo una giornata di lavoro, quello vale la pena di vivere con lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *La mia compagna è soddisfatta del sesso con me*, io non sono soddisfatto del sesso con lei, ma so bene che non è una colpa sua, ma un problema che mi porto dentro io e che questo rimarrà insito in me fino alla fine della mia vita, testato e provato. Io sto con lei anche se non ho voglia sessualmente parlando per ben altro, fosse anche solo il sorriso che mi fa quando ci vediamo dopo una giornata di lavoro, quello vale la pena di vivere con lei.


Una volta ogni tre mesi?


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una volta ogni tre mesi?


 Diciamo che se lei ha voglia non le dico sempre di no! Lai è felice così, lei è felice di avere una casa insieme, e visto che vado in Cina penso che una volta ogni 3 mesi...diverrà l'abitudine.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamo che se lei ha voglia non le dico sempre di no!* Lai è felice così, lei è felice di avere una casa insieme, e visto che vado in Cina penso che una volta ogni 3 mesi...diverrà l'abitudine*.


Occhio alla penna, amico.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia compagna è soddisfatta del sesso con me, io non sono soddisfatto del sesso con lei, ma so bene che non è una colpa sua, ma un problema che mi porto dentro io e che questo rimarrà insito in me fino alla fine della mia vita, testato e provato. Io sto con lei anche se non ho voglia sessualmente parlando per ben altro, fosse anche solo il sorriso che mi fa quando ci vediamo dopo una giornata di lavoro, quello vale la pena di vivere con lei.


Daniele, e perchè?
non sei soddisfatto con nessuna donna o è solo con lei questo problema di "insoddisfazione", se così vogliamo chiamarlo?


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Daniele, e perchè? non sei soddisfatto con nessuna donna o è solo con lei questo problema di "insoddisfazione", se così vogliamo chiamarlo?


  Io non provo più piacere, quindi sento solo la fatica fisica, personalmente mi diverto di più in qualche sfida nuova che nel pensare al sesso. Dopo  il secondo tradimento ho avuto qualche donna nel frammezzo e la cosa rimaneva la medesima, era preferibile un buon caffè.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia compagna è soddisfatta del sesso con me, *io non sono soddisfatto del sesso con lei,* ma so bene che non è una colpa sua, ma un problema che mi porto dentro io e che questo rimarrà insito in me fino alla fine della mia vita, testato e provato. Io sto con lei anche se non ho voglia sessualmente parlando per ben altro, fosse anche solo il sorriso che mi fa quando ci vediamo dopo una giornata di lavoro, quello vale la pena di vivere con lei.


Ma lei lo sa?

Cattivik


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non provo più piacere, quindi sento solo la fatica fisica, personalmente mi diverto di più in qualche sfida nuova che nel pensare al sesso. Dopo  il secondo tradimento ho avuto qualche donna nel frammezzo e la cosa rimaneva la medesima, era preferibile un buon caffè.



Ma non provi più piacere nemmeno da solo?
forse dovresti rivolgerti ad un sessuologo o ad uno specialista..
mi sembri ancora giovane.
davvero


----------



## maybek (24 Gennaio 2013)

*poterbbe*

potrebbe essere anche il testosterone basso visto che hai passato un periodaccio lungo e brutto,, sicuramente ha influito sui tuoi ormoni


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

maybek ha detto:


> potrebbe essere anche il testosterone basso visto che hai passato un periodaccio lungo e brutto,, sicuramente ha influito sui tuoi ormoni


COme che so a me il farmaco per la pressione
che copava giù tutto no?

Ma non riesco a capire come mai se uno non ha voglia

diventa egoista no?

In fondo se uno è poco voglioso
non fa sacrifici per rimanere fedele no?


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ti chiedi pure il perché?  Perchè te stai a cacà sotto...  Perchè vivere insieme a una persona significa smettere di fare i fidanzati, vuol dire basta pazzie, basta genitori che ti coprono le spalle, vuol dire magari avere un figlio.  Diventare adulti insomma.  E non tutti sono pronti...  E la gente va in crisi perchè vorrebbe crescere ma poi non ce la fa perchè crescere significa dire addio, in un certo senso, al ragazzo/ragazza che c'è in noi.  E' la stessa cosa che provo io, donna, a 29 anni.  Vorrei cambiare, mettere la testa a posto e lo voglio fare prima che sia troppo tardi, perchè non voglio ritrovarmi ad essere una ragazzina ridicola alla soglia dei trenta. E mi scontro con la mia parte pazza, giocosa, che abbiamo tutti...  Probabilmente in particolare chi non si è divertito abbastanza da ragazzo o che comunque ha avuto presto storie serie...  Per seguire spesso la testa ecco cosa succede.  Però posso darti un consiglio?  Non buttare una storia importante e bella per delle farfalle che tra sei mesi svaniranno.


  Bellissima risposta che spiega davvero tutto.  Potrei aggiungere una cosa sulle farfalle...che a furia di cercale dopo non diventa più importante la relazione in sè, quanto lke farfalle nello stomaco sempre e comunque arrivando che diventa solo importante la conquista e basta, un poco come potrebbe essere una droga, con l'aggravante che è più facile smettere una sostanza stupefacente che una abitudine consolidata...e vista la difficiltà di smettere con le droghe vuol dire di stare in campana.  Ah, toy, pensavo fossi più giovincella


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bellissima risposta che spiega davvero tutto.  Potrei aggiungere una cosa sulle farfalle...che a furia di cercale dopo non diventa più importante la relazione in sè, quanto lke farfalle nello stomaco sempre e comunque arrivando che diventa solo importante la conquista e basta, un poco come potrebbe essere una droga, con l'aggravante che è più facile smettere una sostanza stupefacente che una abitudine consolidata...e vista la difficiltà di smettere con le droghe vuol dire di stare in campana.  Ah, toy, pensavo fossi più giovincella


:up::up::up::up::up:
E aggiungo qualcosa pure io...

Ci sono persone che poi scambiano lucciole per lanterne...

E passano la vita a cercarle ste farfalle convinte che quelle emozioni siano l'amore no?

Ah vero io non posso parlare d'amore no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero io non posso parlare d'amore no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non è che non puoi, Conte. E' che tu parli solo e sempre di convenienza. A leggere i tuoi post sembra di discutere le offerte del supermercato... tu dici "tieni business", mica gli altri


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che le farfalle siano un famoso "non scopo" nella vita, una di quelle cose che si possono provare un paio di volte e va bene così, chi vuole troppo spende più di quello che dovrebbe, non solo economicamente, ma quanto in energie che a volte farebbe bene per ben altre soddisfazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bellissima risposta che spiega davvero tutto.  Potrei aggiungere una cosa sulle farfalle...che a furia di cercale dopo non diventa più importante la relazione in sè, quanto lke farfalle nello stomaco sempre e comunque arrivando che diventa solo importante la conquista e basta, un poco come potrebbe essere una droga, con l'aggravante che è più facile smettere una sostanza stupefacente che una abitudine consolidata...e vista la difficiltà di smettere con le droghe vuol dire di stare in campana.  Ah, toy, pensavo fossi più giovincella





contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> E aggiungo qualcosa pure io...
> 
> Ci sono persone che poi scambiano lucciole per lanterne...
> ...



contestualizzare, amici, contestualizzare....

a una certa età è giusto e sacrosanto cercare le farfalle
a vivere con troppa testa i vent'anni ci sono sicuramente dei vantaggi grandissimi, ma poi la vita ti presenta il conto


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> contestualizzare, amici, contestualizzare....
> 
> a una certa età è giusto e sacrosanto cercare le farfalle
> a vivere con troppa testa i vent'anni ci sono sicuramente dei vantaggi grandissimi, ma poi la vita ti presenta il conto


Ma il conto è sbagliato...
E io mi metto lì come al solito e ti dico...

Tu sei matta vita
Non ti do certo questi soldi sai carina?

Ti do questi
e il resto va in insoluto

così impari a tentare di imbrogliarmi....

Ah, è disonesto?

Certo eh?
Che subdolo sarei se non gliela metto in culo alla vita?

Sarei un idiota...


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> contestualizzare, amici, contestualizzare....  a una certa età è giusto e sacrosanto cercare le farfalle a vivere con troppa testa i vent'anni ci sono sicuramente dei vantaggi grandissimi, ma poi la vita ti presenta il conto


  Io ho vissuto con la mia testa i 20 anni, non riesco fare altrimenti e fino al danneggiamento in cui sono incorso ero perfino felice. Per me i rapporti interpersonali possono essere curiosi e simpatici, ma sono necessariamente solo un mezzo per i prorpi scopi, non uno scopo, quando un mezzo diventa scopo inziano i casini.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me invece fate tristezza voi, se la pensate così.
> ma poi non vi lamentate se vi ritrovate due corna così dopo qualche mese dal matrimonio....o se vi ritrovate a tradire il partner perchè lo avete sposato pur sapendo già da prima che non lo si amava.
> Guarda luna che questa è una questione di testa, non di età.
> Io la penso così da quando son regazzina e continuerò a pensarla così punto e basta, e ne vado fiera, sinceramente.
> ...



che bello leggere quello che hai scritto sull'amore e sull'attrazione, approvo pienamente ogni parola...
Non possiamo decidere dove nascere, da che genitori nascere, come moriremo.....ma per fortuna nelle relazioni siamo liberi di scegliere chi vogliamo!!
Non ne ho 24, molti di piu'....ma condivido,...solo per amore vale la pena di bruciare...stare con un partner per cui si provano tiepidi sentimenti e' triste e anche un po' scorretto....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> che bello leggere quello che hai scritto sull'amore e sull'attrazione, approvo pienamente ogni parola...
> Non possiamo decidere dove nascere, da che genitori nascere, come moriremo.....ma per fortuna nelle relazioni siamo liberi di scegliere chi vogliamo!!
> Non ne ho 24, molti di piu'....ma condivido,...solo per amore vale la pena di bruciare...stare con un partner per cui si provano tiepidi sentimenti e' triste e anche un po' scorretto....


Però non so...
Non lo so..

E anche oggi pensavo a questa storia

e pensavo alla ragazza numero uno quella con cui Steven aveva dei progetti in essere

E mi chiedevo, chissà come ci sarà rimasta a venire messa da parte per l'arrivo di questa qui....

E ho capito che non bisogna mai fare promesse nella vita
Non ci deve essere bisogno di promesse
che tanto le cose possono venire da sè giorno dopo giorno

E mi sono di nuovo chiesto quanta e quale responsabilità abbiamo verso le persone che hanno versato dell'amore nel nostro cuore.

Non lo so...
Mi sa che bene o male un giorno ci verrà proprio chiesto conto di che cosa ne abbiamo fatto...

E mi è venuta in mente una frase che mi disse mia moglie da fidanzati...

Ma tu sei venuto a dare o solo a prendere nella mia vita?

Mah ho in mente questa ragazza stasera....
E non so perchè


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non so...
> Non lo so..
> 
> E anche oggi pensavo a questa storia
> ...


si da' e si prende...
ma come si fa a garantire il "for ever"?
Lo posso promettere e crederci pure nel momento in cui lo prometto....ma come posso essere certissima che fra 40 anni io e te saremo ancora gli unici l'uno per l'altro?
tutto cambia, giorno dopo giorno.....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si da' e si prende...
> ma come si fa a garantire il "for ever"?
> Lo posso promettere e crederci pure nel momento in cui lo prometto....ma come posso essere certissima che fra 40 anni io e te saremo ancora gli unici l'uno per l'altro?
> tutto cambia, giorno dopo giorno.....


Ma mia cara è proprio questo non sapere il bello...
E ciò rende la vita simile a colui che scava un tunnel nella montagna per passare dall'altra parte
o è simile alla ricerca di un passaggio in una grotta

per cui 

ci vogliono degli alleati

buona sorte
fiducia
speranza
capacità di far fronte agli imprevisti ecc..ecc..ecc...

E capire
che non siamo dentro una telenovela di rete 4


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara è proprio questo non sapere il bello...
> E ciò rende la vita simile a colui che scava un tunnel nella montagna per passare dall'altra parte
> o è simile alla ricerca di un passaggio in una grotta
> 
> ...


concordo sul fatto che l'imprevidibilita'  e' una delle cose belle della vita....
gli alleati...se ci sono meglio...altrimenti va bene lo stesso....
ingaggiare un compagno (o altri alleati) a tutti i costi perche' si ha paura di scavare il tunnel da soli....non e' per me...deve essere qualcuno con cui ho il piacere di scavare...altrimenti vado da dio anche da sola...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> concordo sul fatto che l'imprevidibilita'  e' una delle cose belle della vita....
> gli alleati...se ci sono meglio...altrimenti va bene lo stesso....
> ingaggiare un compagno (o altri alleati) a tutti i costi perche' si ha paura di scavare il tunnel da soli....non e' per me...deve essere qualcuno con cui ho il piacere di scavare...altrimenti vado da dio anche da sola...


Importantissimo scavare con il proprio badile
del resto ogni uccello 
vola con le sue ali

certo che dev'essere qualcuno con cui si ha piacere di scavare...

e se questo inizia a dire

è sbagliato il tuo modo di scavare già non ci siamo...


----------



## Steven (26 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non so...
> Non lo so..
> 
> E anche oggi pensavo a questa storia
> ...


Io non stavo più dando niente, e questo faceva soffrire più me che lei...io ho bisogno di donare a cuore aperto all'altra persona, la mia "prima" ragazza non l'ho lasciata per l'altra, sia ben chiaro...anzi a dir la verità ho preso l'altra e le ho detto che, deve esser convinta di star con me, e se non lo sarà me ne starò bel bello da solo a scavarmi il mio tunnel!
l'altra non centra nulla, ora io non ho proprio nulla di certo con nessuno!!! 
Ma porterò avanti la faccenda casa, dico solo che la mia ormai ex non è la donna che più mi s'addice  quindi o trovo quella giusta o me ne sto da solo!




Alessandra ha detto:


> concordo sul fatto che l'imprevidibilita'  e' una delle cose belle della vita....
> gli alleati...se ci sono meglio...altrimenti va bene lo stesso....
> ingaggiare un compagno (o altri alleati) a tutti i costi perche' si ha paura di scavare il tunnel da soli....non e' per me...deve essere qualcuno con cui ho il piacere di scavare...altrimenti vado da dio anche da sola...



QUOTO!


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Io non stavo più dando niente, e questo faceva soffrire più me che lei...io ho bisogno di donare a cuore aperto all'altra persona, la mia "prima" ragazza non l'ho lasciata per l'altra, sia ben chiaro...anzi a dir la verità ho preso l'altra e le ho detto che, deve esser convinta di star con me, e se non lo sarà me ne starò bel bello da solo a scavarmi il mio tunnel!
> l'altra non centra nulla, ora io non ho proprio nulla di certo con nessuno!!!
> Ma porterò avanti la faccenda casa, dico solo che la mia ormai ex non è la donna che più mi s'addice  quindi o trovo quella giusta o me ne sto da solo!
> 
> ...


Questo si era capito fin dal primo momento che hai scritto, infatti stimo il fatto che hai rotto con la tua ex.
Se fossi stato uno timoroso di "scavare il tunnel" da solo, ti saresti prima accertato che la seconda ragazza sarebbe diventata la tua ragazza.
Diciamo che questa esperienza ti ha aperto gli occhi e hai capito che con la tua ex era finita....e quindi hai agito di conseguenza. Non e' da tutti purtroppo. Stimo la tua presa di coscienza e successiva azione.


----------



## Steven (26 Gennaio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Questo si era capito fin dal primo momento che hai scritto, infatti stimo il fatto che hai rotto con la tua ex.
> Se fossi stato uno timoroso di "scavare il tunnel" da solo, ti saresti prima accertato che la seconda ragazza sarebbe diventata la tua ragazza.
> Diciamo che questa esperienza ti ha aperto gli occhi e hai capito che con la tua ex era finita....e quindi hai agito di conseguenza. Non e' da tutti purtroppo. Stimo la tua presa di coscienza e successiva azione.


Grazie!


----------



## Steven (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Ci siamo!*

Eccomi di nuovo ragazzi!

Vi dirò, ho preso la mia decisione, affrontata come doveva essere!

Scelta dura, difficile ma necessaria! Ora ricomincio da qui! 
Uscirò con la ragazza che tanto sto desiderando, e cercherò di ricominciare a vivere, cercherò di buttarmi in questa cosa senza pensar troppo, anche se mi è difficile farlo essendo io uno che vive di sicurezze ed obbiettivi.

Vediamo come andrà, magari sarà una bella storia, magari finirà a breve, magari sarà la donna della vita!

Cercherò anche di dedicarmi più a me stesso coltivando la mia spiritualità, cosa che ho trascurato negli anni.

Vediamo che combino!

Ciao  a Tutti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Eccomi di nuovo ragazzi!
> 
> Vi dirò, ho preso la mia decisione, affrontata come doveva essere!
> 
> ...


ti auguro tanta fortuna


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Eccomi di nuovo ragazzi!
> 
> Vi dirò, ho preso la mia decisione, affrontata come doveva essere!
> 
> ...


Sarà vita!


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Prego!Pure a te.
> Ah,ogni tanto prova a spremere il pistolino,che magari un po' di sangue risale verso il teschio.
> Buona giornata.



Mitico,ci sono dei becchi che invece di dormir la notte (o ciulare....) si vanno a fanne una cultura sui miei post vecchi di mesi e poi c'attaccano dei rossi.....sto via qualche giorno e mi ritrovo senza colpo ferire ad aver stabilito il mio record personale di rubini in una settimana,sentitamente ringrazio.  :sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mitico,ci sono dei becchi che invece di dormir la notte (o ciulare....) si vanno a fanne una cultura sui miei post vecchi di mesi e poi c'attaccano dei rossi.....sto via qualche giorno e mi ritrovo senza colpo ferire ad aver stabilito il mio record personale di rubini in una settimana,sentitamente ringrazio.  :sonar:


Penso che nasconderò smeraldi e rubini. Tanto non sono altro che parte di un algoritmo matematico, e la matematica dei rossi e verdi non piace a nessuno


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che nasconderò smeraldi e rubini. Tanto non sono altro che parte di un algoritmo matematico, e la matematica dei rossi e verdi non piace a nessuno


Beh come dire
Un gioco è bello finchè dura poco no?
Mi sa che anche loro hanno fatto il loro tempo no?
Però sarebbe divertente no?
Uno non sa nulla del suo indice di gradimento...
E dalla sera alla mattina si ritrova silenzioso...
Sarebbe fico no?

Ma ritengo che sia utile per tutti, poter approvare o disapprovare ciò che si legge no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire
> Un gioco è bello finchè dura poco no?
> Mi sa che anche loro hanno fatto il loro tempo no?
> Però sarebbe divertente no?
> ...


Questo sì. Ma sapere di aver ricevuto, soprattutto, una disapprovazione, è ancora, a distanza di 2 anni (credo) fonte di discussioni accese, dove però non hanno altro scopo che regolare le attività indesiderate.

Ora che il forum è molto più consapevole, perché gestito da ognuno di noi anziché pochi eletti, il pericolo di troll è calato molto drasticamente.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che nasconderò smeraldi e rubini. Tanto non sono altro che parte di un algoritmo matematico, e la matematica dei rossi e verdi non piace a nessuno


Ma no,stai scherzando?
Per me invece e' fichissimo ricevere dei rossi,ti esorto a lasciare visibili le gemme che arrivano di qua e di la'.  :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo sì. Ma sapere di aver ricevuto, soprattutto, una disapprovazione, è ancora, a distanza di 2 anni (credo) fonte di discussioni accese, dove però non hanno altro scopo che regolare le attività indesiderate.
> 
> Ora che il forum è molto più consapevole, perché gestito da ognuno di noi anziché pochi eletti, il pericolo di troll è calato molto drasticamente.


Vero?
Però nel caso di Eretteo...
Credimi...
Quello si lamenta dei rubini...
per coglionare quelli che si lamentano dei rubini...

Eretteo ha un'ironia sottilissima...

Ovvio che i meridionali non possono capire....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma dai...lascia tutto così come è...

Tanto si è visto...
CHe per venire affossati bisogna combinarle proprio grosse

Mi pare che gli utenti qui dentro siano molto tolleranti no?

Cioè osserva si discute su tutto
anche di cacca, popò, dita nel culo, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Siamo ben lontani dal vecchio forum

e non mi pare che ci siano nostalgici...

Perfino una come Minerva ha smesso di lamentarsi del sistema di moderazione...

E quindi se Minerva non si lamenta è un buon segno, ti pare?

Poi se tu fai delle modifiche, partirà la rogna di quelle che non lo trovano corretto...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma no,stai scherzando?
> Per me invece e' fichissimo ricevere dei rossi,ti esorto a lasciare visibili le gemme che arrivano di qua e di la'.  :sonar:


Ma potresti anche dire a tutto il forum
che per te
è una tecnica per racimolare smeraldi?

Vero? VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo sì. Ma sapere di aver ricevuto, soprattutto, una disapprovazione, è ancora, a distanza di 2 anni (credo) fonte di discussioni accese, dove però non hanno altro scopo che regolare le attività indesiderate.


Per me ricevere rossi da certi personaggi e' meglio della nomina a Cavaliere Ufficiale della Repubblica,oltreche' un indiscutibile attestato della bonta' e pertinenza dei messaggi postati.
5 rossi in uuna settimana sono una nota di colore ed allegria,dopo mesi e mesi di verdi.
Lancio il mio sassolino nell'urna dei favorevoli a mantenere in chiaro le gemme che piovono dal cielo.  :sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per me ricevere rossi da certi personaggi e' meglio della nomina a Cavaliere Ufficiale della Repubblica,oltreche' un indiscutibile attestato della bonta' e pertinenza dei messaggi postati.
> 5 rossi in uuna settimana sono una nota di colore ed allegria,dopo mesi e mesi di verdi.
> Lancio il mio sassolino nell'urna dei favorevoli a mantenere in chiaro le gemme che piovono dal cielo.  :sonar:


5 in una settimana?
Ma se io ne ho presi anche 5 al giorno...
Ma credimi non mi hanno cambiato l'esistenza
voglio dire...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?
> Però nel caso di Eretteo...
> Credimi...
> Quello si lamenta dei rubini...
> per coglionare quelli che si lamentano dei rubini...


Mitico Conte,
m'hai pescato con le mani nella marmellata....converrai con me che e' un giochino spassoso....


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 5 in una settimana?
> Ma se io ne ho presi anche 5 al giorno...
> Ma credimi non mi hanno cambiato l'esistenza
> voglio dire...


Ma infatti a me non frega assolutamente niente,anzi.......trovo ridicolo che certe teste si macerino per un rosso,ma visto che c'e'  gente a cui piace essere presa per il culo,cosi' sia....  :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma infatti a me non frega assolutamente niente,anzi.......trovo ridicolo che certe teste si macerino per un rosso,ma visto che c'e' gente a cui piace essere presa per il culo,cosi' sia.... :rotfl:


e mettiamoci uno smeraldo virtuale. Potessi...


----------

